# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Αλκαίος [Alcaeos, Marella, Sochi Express]

## Apostolos

Μπορεί οι αγάπες να είναι οι μεγάλες και οι διάσημες, οι έρωτες όμως παραμένουν μικροί αλλα για πάντα στην καρδιά μας! Το Αλκαίος στην Μυτιλήνη... Ίσως το ομορφότερο μικρό βαποράκι που έκανε την διαφορα!

ALCAEOS @ MYTILINE.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη την άνοιξη του 1999 κατά το δρομολόγιό του από Αλεξανδρούπολη για Λήμνο - ¶γιο Ευστράτιο και Ραφήνα.
Ένα πλοίο πραγματικός εργάτης που αγαπήθηκε πολύ και στη Ραφήνα. 
Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Σάος" 

Το Αλκαίος στην Αλεξανδρούπολη.jpg

----------


## costas

τώρα που βρίσκεται;

----------


## Apostolos

Στις καρδιές μας σήγουρα. Οι λαμαρίνες του κάπου στην Τουρκία... Διαλύθηκε πρίν μερικά χρόνια....Υπάρχουν φώτο αλλα σας παρακαλώ μην τις βάλετε...

----------


## xara

Η ιστορία του:
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1970 στην πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβία (building yard: Brodogradiliste Titovo, Kraljevica, Yugoslavia), για την Viking Line και με το όνομα “*MARELLA*” δρομολογήθηκε N&aring;dendal - Mariehamn - Kapellsk&auml;r. Το 1973 και με το ιδιο όνομα, μπηκε στη γραμμή &Aring;bo - Mariehamn - Stockholm. Το 1979 με το ίδιο επίσης όνομα, μεταδρομολογήθηκε στην πρώτη του γραμμή N&aring;dendal - Mariehamn - Kapellsk&auml;r. Το 1981, αγοράστηκε απο τη ΝΕΛ και ονομάστηκε* ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ*.
Το 2002 επωλήθη στην Τούρκικη εταιρεία Sariarioglu Shipping & Trading, η οποία το 2003 το ονόμασε *SOCHI EXPRESS* και ύψωσε σημαια Saint Vincent. Δρομολογήθηκε Ρωσία-Τουρκία (Τραπεζούντα), μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2004, οπου κατέληξε στην Αλιάνγκα, για τα περαιτέρω...
Τεχνικά στοιχεία:
*Loa. 99,17m., L.b.p.p. m., br. 17,33m., draft 4.80m.*

*Gross 5994t., Net. 1925t., Dwt. 1210t.*

*Two 10 cylinder Sulzer diesel engines 2 screws, 8800 hp, speed 18,5 kn.*

*Passenger cap.: 824 passengers.*

*Ro-ro cap.: 224 cars.*


* M/v “MARELLA”*

----------


## Apostolos

Αλκαίος & Νήσος Χίος. Δύο πορείες κοινές απο την γέννηση, τη ζωή και το θάνατο. Μπορεί η Σαπφώ να κατέχει την θέση της Βασίλησας αλλα ο Αλκαίος είναι ο έρωτας ο παιδικός. Ίσως γιατί έκανα το πρώτο ταξίδι μόνος μαζι του, ίσως γιατί είχε το κάτι το διαφορετικό... Πούλησαν ένα καράβι που θα μπορούσε με την κατάλληλη συντήτηση να εξυπηρετεί πολλές γραμμές, για μερικές χιλιάδες δολλάρια. Όπως και την Σαπφώ και τον Αγιο Ραφαήλ. Όμως ο Αλκαίος θα κατέχει πάντα μία διαφορετική θέση στην καρδιά μου...
Στην φώτο απο το internet παρέα με το KAPELLA και κάποιο VIKING
markap.jpg

----------


## geogre222

parolo pou eimai 24 xronon akoma mou exei minei h anamnisei tou nissos xios kai kai tou alkeou.Ta thimame san tora na mpenoun ston limani tis xiou kai na ta apokalo panta ta aderfakia...An kai tin mikri  tous taxitita ta taksidia tous itan poli kala......

----------


## Apostolos

Ναί όμως στα πρώτα χρόνια του ο Αλκαίος ήταν το γρηγορότερο την γραμμής! με 17,5 κόμβους έκανε ποιό γρήγορα το Π-Χ-Μ απο σήμερα με τον Θεόφιλο! Εν το μεταξύ μικρός σχεδίαζα μία μετασκευή του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ με πρυμνιά Deck, προωραιο βολβο και νέα μοντέρνα σαλόνια...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Αλκαίος" δέθηκε για αρκετά χρόνια με την Ραφήνα. Πολλοί είναι εδώ στη Ραφήνα που θυμούνται ακόμα τους ήχους από τους κάβους και τις άγκυρες του που τεντώνονταν κατά τη διάρκεια των απαγορευτικών του χειμώνα. Εδώ σε ένα τέτοιο απαγορευτικό παρέα με την "Πηνελόπη".

Αλκαίος - Πηνελόπη.jpg

Επίσης, μια φωτογραφία της πρύμνης του λίγο πριν από την αναχώρηση κάποια άλλη ημέρα. Εδώ η θάλασσα ήταν πιο ήρεμη και γαλήνια και το ταξίδι προβλέπονταν καλό. 

Το Αλκαίος στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε με τρέλανες τώρα....

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν οι μικροί συναντούσαν τους μεγάλους και έλιωνα στις προβλήτες....
Picture 019.jpg

----------


## geogre222

re apostole oso kairo eimai sto foroum mia zoi ekplikseis eisai me tois photo pou anebazeis gia ali mia fora mprabo

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αφού σας αρέσουν οι εκπλήξεις πάρτε και μία φώτο με τον ΑΛΚΑΙΑΚΟ στο μέσα λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης... Εκεί έκανε κάποιες διανυκτερέυσεις αλλα εμένα μου θύμιζε όταν μικρός ένα βράδυ είχα έρθει απο Πειραιά και αποβιβάσθηκα εκεί... Τότε που έκλεινε το λιμάνι για τα οχήματα γιατί ερχόταν το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ!!!!
Picture 268.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αποστολε κατ αρχην η φωτογραφια σου με τον αλκαιο στο μεσα λιμανι της μυτιληνης ειναι καταπληκτικη.μηπως θυμασαι εποχη που την εχεις τραβηξει γιατι σ αυτη τη θεση συνηθως ηταν το αετος του πολεμικου ναυτικου

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μπορώ να σου πώ με βεβαιώτητα έτος (κάπου 96 με 98 αλλα πρέπει να είναι Πάσχσ

----------


## Apostolos

Με την βοήθεια του φίλου χρήστη george222 βρήκα μία εκπληκτική φώτο του πλοίου ώς Marella σε δεξαμενισμό!
marella.jpg

----------


## geogre222

na kai ali mia photo apo ton alkeo mas to 1981 (opos anaferete sto logotipo tis photo logika ligo prin perasi sti nel)mazi me ala dio polia tis viking se poli pagomeni thalasa....gia olous tous latreis.......

----------


## Apostolos

Ασχετο σχόλιο! Εδώ οι οδηγοί πέφτουν μέσα στα λιμάνια που είναι νορμαλ θάλασσα! Εκεί που γή και θάλασσα είναι το ίδιο τι κάνουνε?

----------


## geogre222

kalo kalo apostole gia pes ta giati kai edo sti xio kamposi  exoun fountarei mesa sto limani


> Ασχετο σχόλιο! Εδώ οι οδηγοί πέφτουν μέσα στα λιμάνια που είναι νορμαλ θάλασσα! Εκεί που γή και θάλασσα είναι το ίδιο τι κάνουνε?

----------


## MYTILENE

Χώρις υπερβολή ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφίες.ΣΗΜ:συνήθως το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ έμπαινε στο ''μέσα'' λιμάνι όταν είχε διανυκτέρευση(ελάχιστες φορές) και είχε και ψιλοκίνηση(αφιξοαναχωρήσεις) το κεντρικό λιμάνι.Επαναλαμβάνω ότι οι φωτογραφίες είναι τρομερές,μου θυμίσανε παλιές ωραίες εποχές.thanks

----------


## noulos

> na kai ali mia photo apo ton alkeo mas to 1981 (opos anaferete sto logotipo tis photo logika ligo prin perasi sti nel)mazi me ala dio polia tis viking se poli pagomeni thalasa....gia olous tous latreis.......


 Τα άλλα πλοία είναι δύο από τα αδελφά της Viking, εκ των οποίων δύο ήρθαν και στην Ελλάδα. Το Express Olympia και το Ionian Spirit.

----------


## geogre222

kai apo tin ali meria tou xionismenou alkeou mas

vik5_1981_3.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

H φωτο αυτη ειναι τραβηγμενη στο Mariehamn, το Μαρτη του 1981. Λιγο πριν το αγορασει η ΝΕΛ.

----------


## polykas

Ο Αλκαίος στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.Αφιερωμένη στον Απόστολο και σε όλους τους NELίτες.


Alcaeos.jpg

----------


## geogre222

> Ο Αλκαίος στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.Αφιερωμένη στον Απόστολο και σε όλους τους NELίτες.
> 
> 
> Alcaeos.jpg


euxaristoume poli gia ti photo katapliktiki

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μερικοι μπορει να πουν οτι δεν ειχε ομορφη πλωρη, γιατι ειναι Α) Παγοθραυστικου, και Β) δεν ειχε μπαλα.....

----------


## Apostolos

Με έπιασες! Πάντα ονειρευόμουν μιά μετασκευή με πρυμιά μπαλκονάκια και μπάλα στην πλώρη!!!!!

----------


## geogre222

arxeio apo bibliothiki korai kai tin efimerida proodo tou 1983

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Με έπιασες! Πάντα ονειρευόμουν μιά μετασκευή με πρυμιά μπαλκονάκια και μπάλα στην πλώρη!!!!!


Ευτυχως που εμεινε οπως ηταν! Τελειο ηταν!!

----------


## 2nd mate

στη μυτιληνη αρχες του 90. διακρινεταια απο πισω η πλωρη του ομηρος
Alcaeos.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

τι μου θυμιζεις ρε φιλε........τοτε που κατεβαινα στο λιμανι και περιμενα να δω την φοβερη τριαδα της nel: σαπφω-ομηρος-αλκαιος.ποιο τακτικοι επισκεπτες το σαπφω με τον ομηρο και λιγο πιο αραια ο αλκαιος.ακουγες τη σαπφω και το ομηρος να σφυρανε απο το υψος του αεροδρομιου και ανατριχιαζες.....

----------


## 2nd mate

> ακουγες τη σαπφω και το ομηρος να σφυρανε απο το υψος του αεροδρομιου και ανατριχιαζες.....


ακριβως οπως το λες ειναι...(το αναφερω και εγω μεσα σε ενα μηνυμα μου μαζι με φωτο του Σαπφω σχετικα με το σφυριγμα του).Με αυτα τα σφυριγματα μεγαλωσαμε και αρχισαμε να κατεβαινουμε στο λιμανι για να θαυμασουμε και να φωτογραφησουμε αυτα τα πλοια που αγαπησαμε.

----------


## Apostolos

Η καλύτερη ήταν αν θυμάμαι κάθε Τετάρτη που γινόταν συνάντηση το πρωί Αλκαίου φεύγοντας για Χίο, Θεόφιλου ερχόμενου απο Πειραιά και Σαπφώ που ήταν ποιό πρωί μέσα... Κόλαση!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

σωστος ο αποστολος

----------


## MYTILENE

Τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα!Ωραίες εποχές γεμάτες ΝΕΛ.Δεν ξεκολλούσα από το λιμάνι και αν δεν ήμουν εκεί καθόμουν με τις ώρες στο μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού μου και τα χάζευα ή τα φωτογράφιζα!Τότε που σφυρίζανε και ακουγότανε σ'ολη τη Μυτιλήνη!!(Ερώτηση προς καπετάνιους της ΝΕΛ:Γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν σφυρίζουν τα πλοία τουλάχιστον φεύγοντας???? :Sad:  :Sad: )!Είναι πολύ ωραίο να ακούς τα πλοία να σφυρίζουν.

----------


## Leo

Πες τα φίλε MYTILENE, είναι όντως πολύ ωραίο να ακούς το πλοίο να σφυρίζει. Για τους νησιώτες είναι κάτι σαν ρολόι για φαγητό, να πανε να παρουνε εφημρίδα, το δέμα κλπ...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πες τα φίλε MYTILENE, είναι όντως πολύ ωραίο να ακούς το πλοίο να σφυρίζει. Για τους νησιώτες είναι κάτι σαν ρολόι για φαγητό, να πανε να παρουνε εφημρίδα, το δέμα κλπ...


Ή και πάμε για καφέ 18:00 είναι,το πλοίο σφύριξε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kamiros

Τη δεκαετία του ογδόντα ο Αλκαίος ή ο Όμηρος έπιανε Πάτμο κατά τη μια το βράδυ.
Το θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά, έμενα στη σκάλα και με ξυπνούσε ο θόρυβος που έκανε όταν έριχνε τη μπουκαπόρτα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Αλκαιος ηταν! Εριχναν τα νυχια του καταπελτη! Ειχα ταξιδεψει κι εγω μια φορα με αυτο, αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι μια.... Στη Σκαλα που εμενες?

----------


## MYTILENE

Εδώ ξυπνούσε ολόκληρη Μυτιλήνη -όταν ερχόταν το βράδυ είτε από 'Αγονες είτε από Καβάλα-τη Πάτμο δεν θα ξυπνούσε :Razz:  :Razz: !!Μαζί με τον ΑΓΙΟ συναντιόντουσαν μερικές φορές και μας ''ξυπνούσαν''!!!Θυμάμαι που κολλούσα στο τζάμι και τα χάζευα μέχρι να φύγουν :Razz:

----------


## kamiros

> To Αλκαιος ηταν! Εριχναν τα νυχια του καταπελτη! Ειχα ταξιδεψει κι εγω μια φορα με αυτο, αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι μια.... Στη Σκαλα που εμενες?


Στο Καστέλι εμενα, όμορφα χρόνια!

----------


## nireas

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, το Αλκαίος πρέπει να έκανε και κάποιο εβδομαδιαίο δρομολόγιο προς Δωδεκάνησα για ένα φεγγάρι και μέσα στην δεκαετία του '90 (κάπου μεταξύ 1997-2000)...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nαι, εκανε. Το θυμαμαι που ερχοταν στην Πατμο απο Καβαλα. Νομιζω Τριτη απογευμα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο υπέροχος "Αλκαίος" στη Χίο τον Αύγουστο του 1996.
Δίπλα του είναι δεμένο το "Παναγία Παξών" που την ημέρα εκείνη, εξαιτίας μηχανικής βλάβης, είχε εισέλθει στο λιμάνι της Χίου με τη συνοδεία ρυμουλκού.
Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

Στη Χίο.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε roi

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ο υπέροχος "Αλκαίος" στη Χίο τον Αύγουστο του 1996.
> Δίπλα του είναι δεμένο το "Παναγία Παξών" που την ημέρα εκείνη, εξαιτίας μηχανικής βλάβης, είχε εισέλθει στο λιμάνι της Χίου με τη συνοδεία ρυμουλκού.
> Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.
> 
> Στη Χίο.jpg


Καθημερινά θα σ'ευχαριστούμε φίλε ROI?:mrgreen:

----------


## Kalloni

Μια ευχαριστια και απο μενα στο φιλο Ροι  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι μου και σας υπόσχομαι ότι θα ανεβάσουμε πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες του "Αλκαίου", τόσο τις εσωτερικές όσο και τις εξωτερικές. Και φυσικά και των υπόλοιπων πλοίων της ΝΕΛ που δεν είναι πια μαζί μας.
Η ΝΕΛ το αξίζει.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εσωτερικες? Υπαρχει και τετοιο στο προγραμμα?? Με βλεπω να παθαινω τιποτα... (Μια φορα το ταξιδεψα ολη κι ολη... Να μην δω πως ηταν?)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όταν λέω εσωτερικές, εννοώ λεπτομέρειες από το πλοίο (εξωτερικοί διάδρομοι, καταστρώματα, κ.ά.). Δεν εννοώ τα σαλόνια ή τις καμπίνες.
Συγνώμη αν δεν ήμουν σαφής.
Όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες ειναι από ένα ταξίδι από τη Ραφήνα για την Αλεξανδρούπολη και πίσω (1999), καθώς και από ένα ταξίδι από τη Ραφήνα για τη Λήμνο και πίσω (2000).

----------


## scoufgian

> Όταν λέω εσωτερικές, εννοώ λεπτομέρειες από το πλοίο (εξωτερικοί διάδρομοι, καταστρώματα, κ.ά.). Δεν εννοώ τα σαλόνια ή τις καμπίνες.
> Συγνώμη αν δεν ήμουν σαφής.
> Όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες ειναι από ένα ταξίδι από τη Ραφήνα για την Αλεξανδρούπολη και πίσω (1999), καθώς και από ένα ταξίδι από τη Ραφήνα για τη Λήμνο και πίσω (2000).


roi δεν αφηνεις τα λογια και να πιασεις δουλεια λεω εγω ,να δουμε τιποτα.........:-D:-D

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι, αυτα δεν ειναι αρκετα? Μαζευε κι ας ειν' και ρωγες!

----------


## Baggeliq

giati to nisi mou einai h lesbos kai kaue kalokairi phgaina sthn lesbo o alkaios gia mena einai ena apo ta pio symantika plia apo thn hlikia tvn 4 xrvnon kai to proto plio poy tajideks sthn zvh moy to ksero mes apo ekso kai pantou toy .............

----------


## Baggeliq

Από αυτό το καράβι για μένα είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο πανέμορφο εσωτερική διακόσμηση απλή και χωρίς πολυτελές  οπός έμενα μου αρέσει και αργώ χωρίς να σε νοιάζει ο χρόνος που θα φτάσεις αλλά μόνο την θάλασσα να βλέπεις και την ανατολή και το άλας στο κατάστρωμα να σε κάνει κάτι που δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια   , άσχετα μετά προβλήματα του που το Σάπφω το μετά την ανακαίνιση του όλη δεν πήγαιναν με αυτό οπός και εγώ  πια αλλά  δεν θυμάμαι ημερομηνία τώρα και βγήκε η θυμοί ότι δεν είναι καλό και πηγαίνετε με το Σάπφω και έμεινε να πηγαίνουν μόνο φορτηγά….

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιατι, αυτα δεν ειναι αρκετα? Μαζευε κι ας ειν' και ρωγες!


αρκετα ειναι και συγχαιρω και δημοσια το roi αλλα αφου τα εχει γιατι να μην τα δουμε...........βεβαια χωρις να τον πιεσουμε.......:-D:-D

----------


## esperos

Μια  φωτογραφία  και  από  μένα,  είναι  από  την  πρώτη  περίοδο  παρουσίας  του  στο  Αιγαίο  χωρίς  επιγραφές  ακόμα  στα  πλευρά.


ALCAEOS.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Φοβερή φώτο όπως και η προηγούμενες που ανέβηκαν για τον αλκαίο νομίζω πως αυτό το καράβι λείπει σε αρκετούς.Μήπως έχει κανείς καμιά φώτο απο το εσωτερικό του μιάς και δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ μαζί του

----------


## Leo

Αν θέλετε να σας πώ την γνώμη μου για τα καμάρια της ΝΕΛ θα τα αξιολογήσω (από απόψεως εξωτερικής ομορφιάς στα δικά μου μάτια) ως εξής: Arion, Alcaeos, Sappho...κλπ (μακράν τα υπόλοιπα).

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Χμμμμ... Καπως ετσι θα τα εβαζα κι εγω Leo. Μονο που στην ομαδα θα προσθετα και τον Ομηρο. Τα αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι με ενθουσιασαν και ποτε....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοί μου φίλοι βρέθηκαν κάποιες από τις πολλές φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου "Αλκαίου".
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας εξαιρετικά.
Το "Αλκαίος" στη Λήμνο τον Απρίλιο του 2000, λίγο μετά την πρωϊνή του άφιξη από Ραφήνα. Μετά από λίγο ήρθε και το "Μυτιλήνη" και λίγο μετά το "Μύκονος ΙΙ" (υπάρχουν για όλα αυτά φωτογραφίες αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται). 

Το Αλακίος στη Λήμνο ΙΙ.jpg

Η υπέροχη πλώρη του "Αλκαίου" στο ταξίδι από τη Ραφήνα προς την Αλεξανδρούπολη τον Απρίλιο του 1999.

Αλκαίος εν πλω.jpg

Έχοντας την αγωνία για το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" κυττάξτε κύριοι τι είχαμε και τι χάσαμε. Ας μας βεβαιώσει, τουλάχιστον, κάποιος ότι η ΝΕΛ βγήκε κερδισμένη από τη ναυπήγηση των τριών "Αίολων". Γιατί αν δεν βγήκε κερδισμένη, τότε ......................

Έβραζε το κύμα του γαρμπή.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αγαπημένη πλωρίτσα με τα ρελάκια και την μπλέ κουπαστή...

----------


## esperos

Με  όλα  του  τα  μίλια,  Αύγουστος 1990.

ALCAEOS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα της πλώρης του "Αλκαίου" σε ταξίδι από Ραφήνα προς Αλεξανδρούπολη. 
Νομίζω ότι το στοιχείο που κυριαρχεί στην πλώρη, όπως και στο υπόλοιπο καράβι, ήταν η τάξη και η καλή οργάνωση.

Προς Αλεξανδρούπολη.jpg

----------


## kalypso

πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε Roi! και εμένα μου άρεσε σαν καράβι...είχα ταξιδέψει καναδυό φορές για Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα του 1999.
Ταξίδι από Ραφήνα για Αλεξανδρούπολη με τον "Αλκαίο".
Αναχώρηση την Μεγάλη Τρίτη από Ραφήνα.
Λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση έχουμε την υποστολή της μικρής σημαίας της πλώρης.
Στο βάθος έχει φύγει το "Superferry II".
Στη Ραφήνα.jpg

Το σήμα-κατατεθέν της ΝΕΛ.

Η τριήρης.jpg

Μεγάλη Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι στην Αλεξανδρούπολη

Στην Αλεξανδρούπολη.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Aχ Αλκαιάκο μου....

----------


## MYTILENE

> Aχ Αλκαιάκο μου....


Αυτό ακριβώς...!!!
ΣΗΜ:Έχω βαρεθεί να σε ευχαριστώ φίλε ROI:mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν χρειάζεται κανένα ευχαριστώ διότι είναι τιμή να μοιραζεσαι με άλλους φίλους φωτογραφίες, αναμνήσεις και ιστορίες από τα καράβια που αγαπήσαμε. Είναι, νομίζω, εγωϊστικό να τις κρατά κάποιος μόνο για τον εαυτό του.
Ακολουθούν τρεις φωτογραφίες από ένα ταξίδι από Ραφήνα για Λήμνο την Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα του 2000.
Έχει πια χαράξει και το καράβι πλησιάζει το λιμάνι της Μύρινας.
Στην τελευταία από αυτές φαίνεται και το κάστρο της Μύρινας.
Ξημερώματα της Μεγάλης Τετάρτης του 2000 φθάνοντας στη Λήμνο .....

φουγάρο Ι.jpg

φουγάρο ΙΙ.jpg

φθάνοντας στη Λήμνο.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ αν είχα χρήμα θα έφτιαχνα ένα ίδιο για ενδοκυκλαδικά!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Αν το ήξεραν ότι μετά πο λίγα χρόνια θα ήταν στο στόλο το παναγία τήνου είμια σίγουρος ότι θα κραταγάν τον αλκαίο 
Roi μήπως έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου

----------


## MYTILENE

Με αυτά τα μυαλά που διοικούσανε την εταιρεία τότε στο Α Π Ο Κ Λ Ε Ι Ω φίλε!!!Μόνο στην αρπαχτή και στη μάσα είχαν το νου τους!!!¶μα δεις κάτι κοιλιές που έχουν όλοι αυτοί που περάσανε από την εταιρεία θα καταλάβεις:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

Γνωστά και χιλιοειπομένα αυτά φίλε MYTILENE αλλά αν σου πω πως με όλα τα τελευταία θα προτιμούσα την εταιρεία να ήταν όπως τότε τι θα μου έλεγες?αν ο θεόφιλος ήταν άσπρος και η ΝΕΛ αλήθινη όπως τότε δεν θα με πειραζάν οι κοιλιές των αφεντικών,τώρα μάλλον είναι πιο σωστά τα πράγματα αλλά να ασχολείσε με τη ΝΕΛ δεν έχει κανένα νόημα πιά εκτός και αν φέρει κανένα βαπόρι και πουλήσει τον θεόφιλο

----------


## MYTILENE

Έχεις μανία με το ΤΕΟ ε??:mrgreen:!!!Ήταν πολύ χάλια η κατάσταση τότε αλλά και τώρα δε πάει πίσω μη νομίζεις.ΠΧ:Προχθές πήγε να αφήσει ένα φάκελο(αυτόν για τα γράμματα) ένας φίλος στο πλοίο με προορισμό τη Χίο από Μυτιλήνη και του είπανε να κόψει φορτωτική!!!!!ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!¶σε το άλλο,μέσα στο καλοκαιράκι-που είναι παχιές οι μύγες:mrgreen:- τι κάνανε οι αθεόφοβοι????Αυξήσανε από 49ευρω το κρεβάτι σε 4κλινη στα 70.00!!!!!!!! :Confused:  :Confused: 
ΣΗΜ:Πάλι εκτός topic βγήκαμε

----------


## Νaval22

Για ποιο λόγο ο Αλκαίος όταν πήγε για διάλυση είχε ακόμα την αργώ της ΝεΛ στο φουγάρο;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι μαλλον, βαριοντουσαν οι Τουρκοι να το βγαλουν! Ουτε καν το εβαψαν σε κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ηταν τοσα χρονια!!

----------


## nautikos

Το *Αλκαιος* εξερχεται απο το λιμανι της _Μυτιληνης_ το _1988_. Αφιερωμενο σε ολους τους _Νελιτες_. 


Πηγη:flickr.com

----------


## scoufgian

merci..................... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Τι μάς έκανες τώρα...

----------


## alcaeos

POLY WREA PHOTO PALI EGRAPSES

----------


## MYTILENE

Kαι γώ σαν ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Razz: !!!!Αρε ΑΛΚΑΙΑΚΙ :Sad:

----------


## dimitris!

Ε άμα ο φίλος Απόστολος έχει και εδώ φότο εσωτερικού θα τρελαθούμε κανονικά...

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε δυστηχως ακόμα ψάχνω... Ο Roi πρέπει να έχει....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δυστυχως, ειχα ψαξει μονο για το Spero-Σαπφω, ετσι βρηκα μονο φωτο απο αυτο και τις εδωσα στον Αποστολο. Δεν ηξερα οτι εχει κι αλλη "τρελα" με τον Αλκαιο!!! Κατι θα κανουμε και για αυτο στο μελλον.... ;-)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω βρει κάποιες φωτογραφίες του "Αλκαίου", αλλά όχι εσωτερικές (σαλόνια, κ.ά.). Είναι κάποιες φωτογραφίες με καταστρώματα, φουγάρα, πλώρες που θα ανέβουν λίαν προσεχώς.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα κάνουμε μια απόπειρα σε λίγο για να δούμε τον "Αλκαίο" από ψηλά.
Η εικόνα προέρχεται από παλιό ντοκυμαντερ για τη Ραφήνα και για αυτό η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι πολύ κακή.

----------


## dimitris!

Με μεγάλη μου λύπη είδα τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες στο Facta.Τέλος εποχής για έναν μεγάλο ήρωα της ακτοπλοίας μας...Κρίμα..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση ανεβάζουμε μια φωτογραφία του "Αλκαίου" στη Ραφήνα από ψηλά.
Όπως αναφέραμε και πιο πάνω, η εικόνα προέρχεται από ένα παλιό ντοκυναντέρ για τη Ραφήνα. Για το λόγο αυτό η ποιότητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή.
Μάλιστα θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω κάποιον πολύ καλό φίλο στη Ραφήνα που χωρίς τη βοήθειά του θα ήταν αδύνατο να κατεβάσω αυτήν την εικόνα από την ταινία. 
Το ντοκυμαντερ έχει εικόνες από την περίοδο 1996-1998 και υπάρχουν "καρέ" και από άλλα πλοία εκείνης της εποχής.
Να την αφιερώσουμε εξαιρετικά στον Απόστολο, τον dimitri που το θυμήθηκε απόψε, και φυσικά στους γνωστούς φίλους της ΝΕΛ scoufgian, Mytilene, Stefanos P και Leo.


Το Αλκαίος από ψηλά II.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν η ΝΕΛ είχε εκτιμήσει καλύτερα αυτά που της πρόσφεραν εκείνη την εποχή οι αφανείς εργάτες "Αλακαίος" και "¶γιος Ραφαήλ" σήμερα, πιστεύω,  ότι θα ήταν σε πολύ πολύ καλύτερη θέση ....

----------


## dimitris!

Αφου συμφωνήσω απολύτως μαζί σου και σε ευχαριστήσω για την αφιέρωση να σου πω οτι περιμένουμε και άλλα καρέ απο το ντοκυμαντέρ αυτό..

----------


## scoufgian

roi ,με αφορμη ,την υπεροχη φωτο που μας ανεβασες,να σε ευχαριστησω ,που τοσο καιρο ,μας παραθετεις διαμαντια ,απο το χωρο της ναυτιλιας μας.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο ,για την αξιεπαινη δουλεια που κανεις.Οσο για το πλοιο ,συμφωνω μαζι σου ,οτι αμα το προσεχανε περισσοτερο ,ισως το ειχαμε και κοντα μας σημερα.Μικρο σκαρι, αλλα πραγματικος εργατης μαζι με Σαπφω,Ομηρο και Νησος Χιος, αλωνιζανε το Αιγαιο,ακουραστα ,μεταφεροντας επιβατες στο ακριτικο νησι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Να την αφιερώσουμε εξαιρετικά στον Απόστολο, τον dimitri που το θυμήθηκε απόψε, και φυσικά στους γνωστούς φίλους της ΝΕΛ scoufgian, Mytilene, Stefanos P και Leo.


Ξεχνας και ενα νεοτερο fan του πλοιου: Νikos547!

----------


## Νaval22

Ευχαριστούμε για το κόπο σου να την απομονώσεις απο το βίντεο φίλε roi,ο αλκαίος ήταν πάντα ο συμπαθητικός μικρούλης που μάλλον όσο τον είχαμε δεν καταλαβαίναμε τόσο την αξία του,τώρα που χάθηκε όμως οι φωτογραφίες του σου προκαλούν ένα ρίγος συγκινησης 
θυμάμαι στο κέντρικο πρακτορείο της ΝΕΛ πριν χρόνια υπήρχε αφίσα του αλκαίου άσπρο χωρίς σινιάλα καθως επίσης και μια του σαπφώ,πάντα έψαχνα να τις βρω και ελπίζω να μην έχουν χαθεί

----------


## vinman

Tέλη δεκαετίας του '80 βολτάρω με τον πατέρα μου στον Πειραιά για δουλειές...
Έχουμε τελειώσει και γυρίζουμε προς το λιμάνι για να πάρουμε απο την οδό Γούναρη το 218 για να κατέβουμε Μοσχάτο...
Ξαφνικά μπροστά μου υπάρχει κολλημένη στην εξωτερική τζαμαρία πρακτορείου μία αφίσσα με το Αλκαίος...
Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη και αφού το γραφείο ήταν κλειστό κάνω μία ''χρατς''και τραβάω την αφίσσα προς τα κάτω...
Ο πατέρας μου έβαλε τα γέλια και μου είπε ''Καπτά-Μάνο,δεν πάμε προς το λεωφορείο μπας και φτάσουμε σπίτι καμμιά φορά?Την τι θές την αφίσσα?Δεν άφησες πρακτορείο που να μην μπείς μέσα καινα σηκώσεις ότι φυλλάδιο είχαν οι άνθρωποι...''.
Χαμογέλασα,δίπλωσα την αφίσσα του Αλκαίος και ακολούθησα τον πατέρα μου προς την οδό Γούναρη...
Απο αυτήν την αφίσσα είναι τα παρακάτω κομμάτια που τα έχω σώσει μέχρι σήμερα...δυστυχώς δεν χώραγαν ολόκληρα στο σκάνερ,αλλά μία ιδέα την παίρνουμε σίγουρα...
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ και στον Roi Baudoin...ξέρει αυτός το γιατί..!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14235

----------


## Νάξος

«Επιδρομές» σε πρακτορεία για φυλλάδια... Οδός Γούναρη. Ο αγαπημένος μου δρόμος του Πειραιά φίλε Μάνο. Γιατί εκεί έκανε τέρμα το 218 μέχρι και πριν από λίγα χρόνια. Ήταν ο δρόμος που όταν το 218 έστριβε την Καραολή & Δημητρίου (παληά πήγαινε από εκεί προς το Τέρμα και όχι από τo Θέατρο και την Αγία Τριάδα όπως τα τελευταία χρόνια) έβλεπες από το λεωφορείο θάλασσα. Τα Αιγηνήτικα και της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Και καθόσον το λεωφορείο έφτανε στο τέρμα έβλεπες πιο πολύ θάλασσα. Οι διακοπές μου ξεκινούσαν πάντα μα πάντα από το 218.
Και σε εκείνα τα ωραία χρόνια τελείωναν πάντα σε αυτό, ίσαμε την στιγμή που από το λεωφορείο δεν μπορούσα να δω πια από την θάλασσα του Πειραιά δείγμα για άλμπουρο.

Τον Αλκαίο δεν τον ταξίδεπσα μα μόνο που είναι ξαδερφάκι του Χίος μου αρκεί να το γουστάρω. Από τα πιο ωραία δείγματα βόρειας ναυπηγικής που έχω δει στη μεσαία κατηγορία. Αν υποθέσω ότι είχε και την διαρρύθμιση του Χίος στο γκαράζ (3+2 διάδρομοι για φορτηγά) και πατάρια για ΙΧ, τότε το βαπόρι ήταν ένα μικρό θηρίο. Η κοψιά του μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ήταν τίμιο σε ζόρικους καιρούς. Πρέπει να ήταν σαλονάτο. Κρίμα που δεν ήρθε κι από Νάξο μεριά...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να ευχαριστήσουμε το φίλο vinman για την καινούρια αποκάλυψη. Αποκάλυψη συναισθημάτων, εμπειριών και ονείρων.
Κάπου στην οδό Γούναρη, πριν από χρόνια...
Το χρατς που κάνει η αφίσα είναι σαν να το ακούω και τώρα.
Και αυτό το γέλιο, το τόσο αυθόρμητο και τόσο όμορφο.

Όσο για το λεωφορείο 218, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι παίρναμε και εμείς το ίδιο.
Εμείς, μόνο ξεκινάγαμε ή κατεβαίναμε στο τέρμα του (στον Υμηττό).
Είναι, λοιπόν, σίγουρο ότι εκτός από το πρυμνιό Bar "Tropical", την Αλεξάνδρεια, το Βαθύ Λιμένα, τη Νάξο, την Πάρο, το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", του "Αριάδνη", του "Αλκαίου", του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", του "Bari Express" συναντηθήκαμε και στο λεωφορείο της γραμμής 218 "Πειραιάς-Υμηττός"...

----------


## vinman

Ακόμα κάτι που θα μας θυμίζει τον Αλκαίο για πάντα...
Καρτ-ποστάλ της ΝΕΛ με το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο...
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους νοσταλγούς των όμορφων ποσταλιών...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14279

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Παρέα με τον Αλκαίο στη Χίο!

----------


## vinman

Ο Συνήθης πλεόν ύποπτος ξαναχτυπα!!
Πολύ όμορφη φίλε Αρη!!

----------


## dimitris!

Α ρε πατρίδα...Να υποθέσω δεκαετία του 80 η φοτο ε?Πολυ σπάνια και όμορφη...

----------


## aegina

San poloi epivates tou 218 mazeutikame :Very Happy:  .Emas mas voleue giati to terma tou itan apenenti apo ta Eginitika.( mipws iparxei foto tou...218) :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αν και off topic, για ποια εποχη μιλαμε το 218, για να προσπαθησω να βρω και την αναλογη μαρκα!!! Ιkarus ή κατι αλλο!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Στην αρχή τα 218 ήταν Balcan car, εκείνα τα όμορφα τα βουλγάρικα, με την τριγωνική την κοψιά στο προφίλ. Μετά γίνανε icarus και σπάστηκα. Τώρα είναι ΕΛΒΟ, αν και είχανε βάλει και κάποια DAF λίγο πιο παληά. 

Επειδή όμως το αντικείμενο μας είναι ο Αλκαίος και όχι τα αστικά λεωφορεία και θα φωνάζουν οι διαχειριστές δικαίως, περιμένουμε την επόμενη κατάθεση ψυχής σχετικά με τον Αλκαίο για να αποκατασταθεί η τάξη!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νάξος, έχεις δίκιο ότι το θέμα του λεωφορείου της γραμμής "218" "Πειραιάς-Υμηττός" είναι, φαινομενικά, μη σχετικό.
Αλλά μιας και για μας τότε Πειραιάς και "218" ήταν συνυφασμένα, θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι το λεωφορείο της γραμμής αυτής το αποκαλούσαμε τότε *"πλανταχτή".* Ο λόγος ήταν ότι καθώς έκανε αυτή την τεράστια διαδρομή σε δρόμους, μάλιστα, στενούς και συχνά παραμελημένους, έπεφτε πολλάκις σε λακούβες και τότε τρανταζόταν ολόκληρο.
Ειδικά, προς το τέλος της διαδρομής, το λεωφορείο γινόταν συχνά "ταχύπλοο", μιας και ο οδηγός βαρυεστημένος από το πολύωρο δρομολόγιο βιαζόταν να φτάσει όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα στο τέρμα (Υμηττός). 
Και τώρα πάμε στη Ραφήνα του 1996.
Σαββατόβραδο.
Τη στιγμή που η μέρα αποχαιρετά τη νύχτα.
Λίγο πριν πέσει το τελευταίο φως. 
Τα φώτα έχουν ανάψει.
Ο "Αλκαίος" είναι έτοιμος για αναχώρηση για Άγιο Ευστράτιο-Λήμνο.
Οι γιρλάντες του αναμένες.
Στα αριστερά διακρίνουμε και ένα από τα δελφίνια του Ηλιόπουλου. 
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους Νελίτες και τους Ναξιώτες του forum. Και φυσικά στον μεγάλο λάτρη της ΝΕΛ, Leo.
Ιδιαίτερα στον καλό φίλο Στρατήγο (όπως τονίζεται σωστά, σύμφωνα με τη υπόδειξη του scoufgian). 
Το Αλκαίος στη Ραφήνα την παλιά.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη εισαι αψογος.Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μακραν απο καθε αλλο μελος στο forum οι φωτογραφιες εχουν ενα πολυ εντονο συναισθηματισμο, εξαιρετικη.

----------


## Νάξος

Πανταχού παρόντας ο Αντώνης! Και πάντα καλλιτεχνικός. Εύγε Αντώνη.

----------


## scoufgian

> Φίλε Νάξος, έχεις δίκιο ότι το θέμα του λεωφορείου της γραμμής "218" "Πειραιάς-Υμηττός" είναι, φαινομενικά, μη σχετικό.
> 
> Αλλά μιας και για μας τότε Πειραιάς και "218" ήταν συνυφασμένα, θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι το λεωφορείο της γραμμής αυτής το αποκαλούσαμε τότε *"πλανταχτή".* Ο λόγος ήταν ότι καθώς έκανε αυτή την τεράστια διαδρομή σε δρόμους, μάλιστα, στενούς και συχνά παραμελημένους, έπεφτε πολλάκις σε λακούβες και τότε τρανταζόταν ολόκληρο.
> Ειδικά, προς το τέλος της διαδρομής, το λεωφορείο γινόταν συχνά "ταχύπλοο", μιας και ο οδηγός βαρυεστημένος από το πολύωρο δρομολόγιο βιαζόταν να φτάσει όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα στο τέρμα (Υμηττός). 
> Και τώρα πάμε στη Ραφήνα του 1996.
> Σαββατόβραδο.
> Τη στιγμή που η μέρα αποχαιρετά τη νύχτα.
> Λίγο πριν πέσει το τελευταίο φως. 
> Τα φώτα έχουν ανάψει.
> ...


roi δεν μου λες οταν πετας τετοιες βομβες ριχνε καμια προειδοποιηση γιατι μερικοι παθαινουν κατι οταν βλεπουν τετοια πραγματα.Εγω π.χ. δουλευω τωρα και εκανα λαθους υπολογισμους.Ο στρατης απ οτι ξερω ταξιδευει σε λιγο και ειναι ικανος να πηδηξει απο το καραβι βλεποντας τον Αλκαιο.Οσο για το Leo δεν το συζηταω.............εχει μια φαγουρα...........:lol::lol:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Στην αρχή τα 218 ήταν Balcan car, εκείνα τα όμορφα τα βουλγάρικα, με την τριγωνική την κοψιά στο προφίλ. Μετά γίνανε icarus και σπάστηκα. Τώρα είναι ΕΛΒΟ, αν και είχανε βάλει και κάποια DAF λίγο πιο παληά. 
> 
> Επειδή όμως το αντικείμενο μας είναι ο Αλκαίος και όχι τα αστικά λεωφορεία και θα φωνάζουν οι διαχειριστές δικαίως, περιμένουμε την επόμενη κατάθεση ψυχής σχετικά με τον Αλκαίο για να αποκατασταθεί η τάξη!


Καλα... Θα δω τι μπορω να βρω για Ikarus και Βalkancar στο 218!! Αναμνησεις κι εκεινα, οπως και τα παλια καραβια!

----------


## sylver23

ροι ειχα ξεχασει οτι η ραφηνα ειχε και υδροπτερυγα.για την φωτο δεν λεω κατι.οπως παντα εξαιρετικη

----------


## vinman

Για όλους τους Νελίτες φίλους...
Το Αλκαίος απο το βιβλίο Greek sea bridges...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17932



...και άλλη μία εν πλώ...
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17933

----------


## Νaval22

ο αλκαιάκος σε αεροφωτογραφία κομμένη απο το περιοδικό ΠΛΩΡΗ
IMG.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

O αγαπημένος μας "Αλκαίος" στον Πειραιά.
Είναι η εποχή, το φθνόπωρο του 2000, που ο "Αλκαίος" ξαναβρέθηκε για λίγο στον Πειραιά για δρομολόγια σε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.

Θα μπορούσαμε να δώσουμε στη φωτογραφία τον τίτλο από το γνωστό ποίημα του Καββαδία *"Mal du depart".* 
Η χαρμολύπη της αναχώρησης,
Έπειτα από ένα-δυο χρόνια ο "Αλκaίος" θα μας αποχαιρετούσε διακριτικά σφυρίζοντας συμβολικά τρεις φορές.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Stefano P, Mytilene, ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Απόστολο, Finnpartnerr 1966, Kalypso, navigation, Nautikos II και Leo.

Και μια μικρή πρόταση προς τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ. Μιας και είναι πολλές οι φωτογραφίες που είχα τη χαρά να τραβήξω τον "Αλκαίο", θα έλεγα να της δώσουμε σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται σε ένα CD με το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στο εξώφυλλο.
Μόνη παράκλση για αυτό να βοηθήσει στην αντιγραφή των CDs ο φίλος Leo, ως φίλος και υποστηρικτής της ΝΕΛ. 

Ο Αλκαίος στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μην ξεχνας τον Nikos547 ως fan του πλοιου σε παρακαλω!! Συμφωνω κι επαυξανω για το Leo ως υπευθυνο για τα CD!!! :twisted::twisted:

----------


## Speedkiller

CD θέλω και γω... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Ακους Leo???

----------


## alcaeos

καλα  τελεια η photo ευχαριστω  παρα πολυ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

To CD ετοιμάζεται και θα δοθεί σε όποιον το θέλει.
Και μάλιστα θα είναι επιμελημένο από τον καλό φίλο Leo. 
Ζητώ συγνώμη που ξέχασα να αναφέρω τον Niko547 και τον Speedkiller.
Ευχαριστώ για αυτό τον φίλο Finnpartner 1966.

----------


## MYTILENE

ROI  ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!!!περιμενω το cd

----------


## STRATHGOS

> To CD ετοιμάζεται και θα δοθεί σε όποιον το θέλει.
> 
> Και μάλιστα θα είναι επιμελημένο από τον καλό φίλο Leo. 
> Ζητώ συγνώμη που ξέχασα να αναφέρω τον Niko547 και τον Speedkiller.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για αυτό τον φίλο Finnpartner 1966.


ego nomizo to exo ayto to cd e . . :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ   ROI ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΕΙ  ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ CD  ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ KAI ΠΑΛΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## scoufgian

να ευχαριστησω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου, το roi ,για την υπεροχη φωτο και προτεινω κι εγω να χωθει ο leo για το cd!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκ μέρους του επιμελητή της έκδοσης του CD για το "Αλκαίος" (του Leo) σας παρουσιάζω μέρος από το εξώφυλλο.

Προσωπικά σας ευχαριστώ όλους από καρδιάς και σύντομα θα το λάβει όποιος το επιθυμεί.

To σήμα της ΝΕΛ.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Απο τι φαίνεται κάποιοι έχουν στα σκαριά έναν μεγάλο ακόμη θησαυρό...Ανυπομονώ και εγώ ως Χιώτης και μεγαλωμένος με τα καράβια της Ν.Ε.Λ για το cd αυτό,

----------


## sylver23

εγω παλι ενω κραταω και απο χιο ,κυριως δηλωνω ικαριωτης διοτι αυτην εμαθα για τοπο καταγωγης τοσα χρονια .αλλα επειδη εδω με συμφερει η χιος--παιδια σαν χιωτης θελω και εγω το cd :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Δεν δικαιούσαι. Τι και απo πού είsαι το γράφεις εδώ: 
Εγγραφή: 07-06-2008
Περιοχή: Ν ΙΩΝΙΑ/ΦΡΑΝΤΑΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ
Μηνύματα: 779 

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris!

Ετσι και αλλιώς απαραίτητο προσόν είναι το να είσαι καραβολάτρης ,προσόν που νομίζω πως το  έχουμε όλοι έτσι και άλλιως , ε?

----------


## sylver23

> Δεν δικαιούσαι. Τι και απo πού είsαι το γράφεις εδώ: 
> Εγγραφή: 07-06-2008
> Περιοχή: Ν ΙΩΝΙΑ/ΦΡΑΝΤΑΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ
> Μηνύματα: 779


Για κοιτα καλυτερα, :Razz:  :Razz: 


                                                                    Εγγραφή: 07-06-2008
                     Περιοχή: Ν ΙΩΝΙΑ/ΦΡΑΝΤΑΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ/ΒΡΟΝΤΑΔΟ ΧΙΟΥ
                                                                   Μηνύματα: 780

(την εκανα την μπινια μου παλι..)

----------


## alcaeos

εδω το Αλκαιος που εφτιαξα  σε 3d για το virtual sailor το οποιο  8α ανεβει σε λιγες μερες στο φορουμ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο 547.
Καλά ταξίδια για όλους τους φίλους με τον "Αλκαίο".

----------


## alcaeos

> Μπράβο φίλε Νίκο 547.
> Καλά ταξίδια για όλους τους φίλους με τον "Αλκαίο".


ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ROI για το σχολειο και  για τις photo που βαζεις φυσικα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Alcaeos, πάμε να δούμε μια πολύ όμορφη και αγαπημένη εικόνα.
Το "Αλκαίος" στη Μύρινα της Λήμνου.
Είναι πρωί της Κυριακής των Βαΐων του 1999.
Φτάσαμε στη Λήμνο και το καράβι μας αφήνει στον καινούριο μώλο.
Μετά από λίγο πηγαίνει στον παλιό μώλο, μιας και ερχόταν το Μυτιλήνη.
Μετά από λίγο ήρθε και το "Μύκονος ΙΙ".
Για όλα αυτά υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες φωτογραφίες, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
Όμορφες στιγμές από ένα συννεφιασμένο ανοιξιάτικο πρωϊνό. 
Το "Αλκαίος" και από πίσω του το Κάστρο της Μύρινας.
Ο καπνός από το πλοίο φθάνει νοερά μέχρι το Κάστρο.
Μια φωτογραφία που αδικείται από τη χαμηλή ανάλυση.
Για αυτό και στο CD θα υπέρχει σε μεγάλη ανάλυση.  
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
 
Το Αλκαίος στη Μύρινα.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Roi εισαι απλα καταπληκτικος............

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μου φίλε μου σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Το πιο σημαντικό, όμως, είναι ότι ο Leo αποδέχτηκε τον τίτλο του επιμελητή της έκδοσης του CD για τον αγαπημένο μας "Αλκαίο".
Απλά, υπάρχουν κάποια ακόμα slides που πρέπει να σκαναριστούν και για αυτό θα καθυστερήσουμε λίγο.
Η συνέχεια σύντομα.

----------


## scoufgian

Roi αναμενω με υπομονη το cd.αλλα εχω να πω οτι η επιλογη του leo μαλλον δεν ειναι σωστη γιατι θα κανει τ αδυνατα δυνατα να μας καθυστερησει την εκδοση του......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris!

Φίλε Roi ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά για τη καταπληκτική φοτο...

----------


## alcaeos

> Φίλε Alcaeos, πάμε να δούμε μια πολύ όμορφη και αγαπημένη εικόνα.
> Το "Αλκαίος" στη Μύρινα της Λήμνου.
> Είναι πρωί της Κυριακής των Βαΐων του 1999.
> Φτάσαμε στη Λήμνο και το καράβι μας αφήνει στον καινούριο μώλο.
> Μετά από λίγο πηγαίνει στον παλιό μώλο, μιας και ερχόταν το Μυτιλήνη.
> Μετά από λίγο ήρθε και το "Μύκονος ΙΙ".
> Για όλα αυτά υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες φωτογραφίες, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
> Όμορφες στιγμές από ένα συννεφιασμένο ανοιξιάτικο πρωϊνό. 
> Το "Αλκαίος" και από πίσω του το Κάστρο της Μύρινας.
> ...


  αχ ρε φιλε να σε καλα και ευχαριστω πολυ σημερα ειδα την photo kai sorry που δεν απαντησα συντομα   και παλι ευχαριστω
απλα εισαι  τελιος

----------


## MYTILENE

ROI εγώ τις θέλω ΟΛΕΣ τις φώτο!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: !!Φανταστικές και υπέροχες μπράβο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου, με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση σας παρουσιάζουμε το πρώτο CD με φωτογραφίες του "Αλκαίου" και της "Σαπφούς".
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι σε μεγάλη ανάλυση.
Δεν είναι όλες, μιας και δεν έχουν σκαναριστεί όλες.
Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε, με το καλό, την δεύτερη βελτιωμένη έκδοση. 
Νομίζω ότι για αρχή είναι καλή. 
Η πρώτη παρτίδα είναι 20 CD.
Προορίζεται για τους γνωστούς "σεσημασμένους" φίλους της ΝΕΛ.
Όσοι είναι αύριο στην προβολή, θα το πάρουν αύριο.
Οι υπόλοιποι ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου με pm. 

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους scoufgian, moutsokwstas, SpeedKiller, Stefanos P, Alcaeos, Mytilene, manolis m, Απόστολο, Finnpartner 1966, Ναυτικό ΙΙ, Leo, Νίκο, Ellinis, Α. Μώλο, Έσπερο, ΑΡΗΣ, dimitris, sylver 23, ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ, paroskayak και navigation.  
Αλκαίος - Σαπφώ.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O Finnpartner ευχαριστει, αλλα αυριο δεν θα ειναι στη συγκεντρωση! Σχολαει κατα τις 15.30... Οποτε, πιστευω να περασετε καλα! Και θα γλιτωσετε τις φωνες μου (καθε φορα που θα εχει κατι που μ'αρεσει!!! Οι γνωστοι ξερουν  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Cool: )

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φίλοι μου, με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση σας παρουσιάζουμε το πρώτο CD με φωτογραφίες του "Αλκαίου" και της "Σαπφούς".
> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι σε μεγάλη ανάλυση.
> Δεν είναι όλες, μιας και δεν έχουν σκαναριστεί όλες.
> Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε, με το καλό, την δεύτερη βελτιωμένη έκδοση. 
> Νομίζω ότι για αρχή είναι καλή. 
> Η πρώτη παρτίδα είναι 20 CD.
> Προορίζεται για τους γνωστούς "σεσημασμένους" φίλους της ΝΕΛ.
> Όσοι είναι αύριο στην προβολή, θα το πάρουν αύριο.
> Οι υπόλοιποι ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου με pm. 
> ...


Το ευχαριστώ είναι πολύ λίγο φίλε Roi...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλό μου φίλοι, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Συνοδοιπόρε Speedkiller, η συνέχεια θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη.

Τo CD σου Finnpartner 1966, θα το παραλάβει κάποιος φίλος για να σου το δώσει.
Πάντως, τα σχόλια και "οι φωνές σου" θα μας λείψουν πολύ.
Στις προβολές αυτές το πιο σημαντικό είναι τα σχόλια.
Ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν πολλοί φίλοι για να σχολιάσουν και να δώσουν ζωντάνια, ένταση και δύναμη στην προβολή.

----------


## scoufgian

σ ευχαρισουμε παρα πολυ φιλε Roi........επισης να εκφρασω τις ευχαριστιες μου και στα υπολοιπα "φρουτα" της Nel,που βοηθησαν στην εκτελεση και στην περαιωση αυτου του δημιουργηματος........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καταπληκτικη προσπαθεια το cd.Τζοβενα εχουν ελπιδα να το αποκτησουν καποτε;

----------


## alcaeos

ευχαριστω και απο εμενα φιλε ροι

----------


## scoufgian

σημερα παρελαβα το cd απο τον φιλο μας το roi και εμεινα εκπληκτος.Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο τον Αλκαιο,το Σαπφω,τον Ομηρο και τον Αγιο Ραφαηλ,πλοια τα οποια εχουν σημαδεψει της ιστορια της Ναυτιλιακης Εταιριας της ΝEL.Μπραβο παιδια!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> σημερα παρελαβα το cd απο τον φιλο μας το roi και εμεινα εκπληκτος.Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο τον Αλκαιο,το Σαπφω,τον Ομηρο και τον Αγιο Ραφαηλ,πλοια τα οποια εχουν σημαδεψει της ιστορια της Ναυτιλιακης Εταιριας της ΝEL.Μπραβο παιδια!!!!!


Αντιγραφή και αποστολή στον ΜYTILENE,ξέρεις εσύ ε φίλε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: ?
ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το CD θα δοθεί, με το καλό, σε όλους τους φίλους.
Είτε με ταχυδρομική αποστολή, είτε μέσω του καλού φίλου scoufgian.
Και σύντομα θα προστεθούν και άλλες φωτογραφίες.
Για όλους τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ ...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το CD θα δοθεί, με το καλό, σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Είτε με ταχυδρομική αποστολή, είτε μέσω του καλού φίλου scoufgian.
> Και σύντομα θα προστεθούν και άλλες φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Για όλους τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ ...


Εγώ προτείνω να κάνουμε τον scoufgian ταχυδρόμο και να τα μοιράσει :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Να κάνει και ταξιδάκια που του αρέσουν,πχ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ(MYTILENE),να ένα σίγουρο ταξιδάκι με τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ τη φρεσκοβαμμένη ε Γιάννη?Τι λές? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Εγώ προτείνω να κάνουμε τον scoufgian ταχυδρόμο και να τα μοιράσει!!!!Να κάνει και ταξιδάκια που του αρέσουν,πχ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ(MYTILENE),να ένα σίγουρο ταξιδάκι με τη ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΑΡΑ τη φρεσκοβαμμένη ε Γιάννη?Τι λές?


εσυ προτεινες να με καρατομησεις απο τη NEL και τωρα μου λες να με κανεις ταχυδρομο?Τελος παντων μιλησαμε με το Roi και προτεινω να μου στειλει αντιγραφα και μεσω pm να συνεννοειθω με τα μελη για την αποστολη τους.Για τους φιλους μας στη Μυτιληνη δεν θα μπορεσουμε να τους ικανοποιησουμε γιατι τη παρουσα στιγμη δεν εχει καραβι η nel για να τους το στειλουμε........... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

αμαν τι καρφι ηταν αυτο??ελα απο δευτερα μπαινει ξανα το μυτιληνη.ροι σε ευχαριστω και εγω παρα πολυ για το cd.

υ.γ πιστευω οτι και τα τζοβενα μπορουν να το προμηθευτουν με λιγη υπομονη :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ωραια θα περιμενω να παλιωσω  :Very Happy: 
Αλλωστε τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται.Και τι αγαθα:!:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε Roi εκπληκτικό cd με φοβερές και συνάμα ιστορικές φωτογραφίες.Ένα ευχαριστώ μόνο είναι λίγο. Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!

----------


## sylver23

> Ωραια θα περιμενω να παλιωσω 
> Αλλωστε τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται.Και τι αγαθα:!:


δεν ενοουσα να κανεις υπομονη να παλιωσεις.αλλα να κανεις υπομονη μεχρι να βγει η πληρης εκδοση που λεει ο ροι.δεν εχουμε παλιους και καινουργιους εδω.ολοι ισοι ειμαστε :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> δεν ενοουσα να κανεις υπομονη να παλιωσεις.αλλα να κανεις υπομονη μεχρι να βγει η πληρης εκδοση που λεει ο ροι.δεν εχουμε παλιους και καινουργιους εδω.ολοι ισοι ειμαστε


Αυτό θα πεί forum με ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ!!!!Συγχαρητήρια-εκτός απο τις φώτο σου :Razz: -και για το ήθος σου :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου η ανταπόκριση για το CD είναι μεγάλη.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους από καρδιάς για αυτό.
Όπως το αναφέρει και παραπάνω ο καλό φίλος scoufgian, *το CD θα δοθεί σε όλους όσους το θέλουν, είτε από τον ίδιο είτε με το ταχυδρομείο.*
Μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα έχουμε ετοιμάσει άλλα 20 με 30 CD.
Φυσικά, αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μικρό δείγμα.
*Είναι μόνο η αρχή.*
Όταν σκαναριστεί, με το καλό, μια νέα σειρά από slides θα δοθεί ένα δεύτερο CD. Και έτσι θα συνεχίσουμε.
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα εκπληκτικά slides του φίλου Έσπερου μας έχουν δοθεί για σκανάρισμα.
Καταλαβαίνεται, πιστεύω, τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά. 
Αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, θα υπάρχει συνέχεια.......... 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον φίλο Aktofylaka για τη συμμετοχή του.
Η φωτογραφία με τον "Αλκαίο" και τον γλάρο είναι πραγματικά μαγική.
Το CD θα είναι σύντομα στα χέρια σου. 
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους καλούς φίλους Νίκο, Leo, Απόστολο, mastrokosta, Παναγιώτη, scoufgian, Ellinis, Έσπερο, Finnpartner 1966, polyka, Α. Μώλο, vinman, paroskayak, Appia 1978, Captain Nionio, Sea Serenade, dimitris, mastrovasilis, marsant, Νάξος, NΑΞΟΣ, giorgos ..., Rocinante, ΑΡΗ, Nίκος V, moutsokwstas, Nautikos II, sylver 23, mastropanago, nikolas, Stefano P, Mytilene, Alcaeo, ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟ, dimk, Νικο 547, g togias, helatros, Trakman, voyager, Speedkiller, manolis m, Samurai, navigation, Kalypso, vortigern, Φανούλα, plori, milos express, eliasaslan, mike rodos, Bulkerman, kastro, heraklion, και όλους τους άλλους φίλους, για όλα όσα έχουν προσφέρει και συνεχίζουν να προσφέρουν.
Αλλιώς, εμείς δεν θα γνωριζόμασταν, δεν θα είχαμε δει όλες αυτές τις όμορφες εικόνες και δεν θα συζητούσε ποτέ για CD με φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μας "Αλκαίου" ......

----------


## Aktofylakas

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά από όλους σας. Σας αξίζουν πράγματι πολλά συγχαρητήρια για τον κόπο και το μεράκι σας!!! Συνεχίστε ακάθεκτοι με τον όμορφο Αλκαίο  :Very Happy:  (Ελπίζω μελλοντικά και με άλλα πλοία  :Wink: ). 
_Υ.Γ.: Μην πιστεύεται ότι σας ξέχασα. Προσπαθώ να παρακολουθώ τακτικά το φόρουμ, μόνο που έχω πολύ λίγο καιρό τελευταία ... Αλλά πιστεύω από τα μέσα ή τέλη της εβδομάδας, να καλυτερέψει η κατάσταση!_

----------


## Aktofylakas

To ελαβα το cd σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους και ειδικα τον αποστολεα Roi  :Razz: .Ηδη αλλαζω wallpapers στους υπολογιστες μου.
Sylver με σκλαβωσες με το σχολιο σου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το πρώτο CD με τον *"Αλκαίο",* μου δίνει με pm μια ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση για να του το στείλω, ή επικοινωνεί με τον καλό φίλο scoufgian.
Φίλε Aktofylaka, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.
Η παρουσία σου είναι πολύ σημαντική. 

Φίλε Appia 1978, μας έλειψες πολύ.
Η επιστροφή σου συνοδεύτηκε από πολύ όμορφες εκπλήξεις.
Και το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται ......

----------


## Vortigern

Για τους λατρεις αυτου του καραβιου απο τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ.Ελπιζω να μην εχει ανεβη ποιο πισω.Εψαξα αλλα μπορει να μ εχει ξεφυγει κατι :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Roi, 
πίστεψέ με, εσείς και όλο το φόρουμ μου λείψατε αφάνταστα. Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας αρέσουν οι παλιές φωτογραφίες μου  :Very Happy:  
Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται και ελπίζω να μην τελειώσει ποτέ ...

----------


## mitilinios

Δυστυχώς δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω με τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ  :Mad:  . Όμως πολλές φορές τον περίμενα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης αφού ερχόταν ο πατέρας μου από Λήμνο. Αξέχαστες εποχές!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

παρολο που εμεινα αρκετα χρονια στη μυτιληνη, δεν ταξιδεψα ποτε μου απο κει. αντιθετως στο ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι που εκανα, ηταν το 1997 οταν με κατασταση επιβιβασης λογω θητειας, ταξιδεψα μαζι του καταστρωμα κι οταν λεμε καταστρωμα εννοω διπλα στο φουγαρο, μια και ηταν τελη αυγουστου πληρες απο κοσμο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο του ΑLCAEOS σε καποια επισκευη του στο περαμα, ενα πλοιο που ανηκε στην Β κατηγορια της,και καλα ενδοξης, νελ μαζι με το αγιος ραφαηλ

alcaeos.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

ΦΟβερός........... :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι το αγαπημένο μου, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Ενα πλοίο που αν υπήρχε σήμερα θα εξυπηρετούσε τα ενδοκυκλαδικα

----------


## Naias II

+++1000 thanks

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραια χρονια, με τον αλκαιο στη ναυτιλιακη! θυμισες....

----------


## Νaval22

> Είναι το αγαπημένο μου, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Ενα πλοίο που αν υπήρχε σήμερα θα εξυπηρετούσε τα ενδοκυκλαδικα


το αγαπημένο σου? εσύ έλεγες για άλλες ομόσταυλες αγάπες

----------


## alcaeos

τι λες τωρα?? καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε ...

----------


## MYTILENE

Απο τα καλύτερα και ακούραστα βαπόρια της ΝΕΛ μας!!!Α ρε ΑΛΚΑΙΑΚΙ.Δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τις μοναδικές στιγμές που μας χάρισε αυτό το πλοίο,πήγαινε-έλα συνέχεια σε όλο το Αιγαίο ακούραστα και ασταμάτητα!!!Συναντήσεις με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ξημερώματα στη Μυτιλήνη να ρίχνουνε κοφτές κόρνες ο ένας στον άλλον,να πέφτουνε τα πέδιλα και να ξυπνάει όλη η πόλη.Έλεγα ''ήρθε το ΑΛΚΑΙΑΚΙ'',ταυτόχρονες αναχωρήσεις με ΣΑΠΦΩ και τα σφυρίγματα να διαρκούν κανα 10 λεπτο!!!!ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΝΕΛ ΠΟΥ τελειώσανε δυστυχώς :Wink:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Νaval22

έλα νελίτη μη μας λες τέτοια τώρα και μεγαγχολήσουμε  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALCAEOS χωρις λογια!

alcaeos.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> ALCAEOS χωρις λογια!


φιλε  τελεια η φοτο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ... να ξερεις τι μου κανεις τωρα....

----------


## scoufgian

ενας ακομη θησαυρος της NEL LINES....Ακουραστος εργατης ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ εστω κι αν ηταν μινιατουρα μπροστα στα σημερινα μεγαθηρια.BEN να σαι καλα που τα φερνεις ξανα στη μνημη μας.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Πρωινή άφιξη στη Ραφήνα από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α που αναχωρεί. Λίγο κουνημένη, αλλά τέλος πάντων. Φαίνεται και το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ και η πρύμη του ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΙΙ. Αρκετά χρόνια πριν. 
30-01-N.jpg

----------


## Aktofylakas

Πολυ ωραια φωτο.Το γκαραζ τιγκα ετσι;

----------


## scoufgian

Αλκαιος και ξερο ψωμι...........Καμια Λημνο θα ταν παλι και ηρθε φισκα.Αλλα με χαλασε λιγο το ντουμανι.......:mrgreen::mrgreen:.Θα το δει κανας rocinante και κανας Leo και θα αρχισουν παλι.Να σου πω δικαιολογημενο το πλοιο,τοσο ταξιδι εκανε,να μην αναψει τη πουρακλα του για την ολοκληρωση του δρομολογιου του?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## alcaeos

φιλε  σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την φοτο  ..α ρε  αλκαιακι μου...

----------


## moutsokwstas

απο λημνο, αη-στρατη πρεπει να ειναι προερχομενο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALCAEOS αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη τον 15 αυγουστο ,περιπου, του 1997 αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της νελ και το stefanel βεβαιως βεβαιως

film nel (3).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τι φοβερό καραβάκι... Τι γραμμή, τι ομορφιά... Αν ειμουν εφοπλιστής θα κατασκεύαζα ένα ίδιο... Αλλα αφού σκέφτομαι έτσι δέν θα γίνω ποτέ...

----------


## moutsokwstas

κι αλλη φωτοβολιδα! τι θα γινει με σενα τωρα, εχεις κι αλλες να μας ανεβασεις? εκεινη την περιοδο πανω κατω μια βδομαδα, ειχα ταξιδεψει με τον αλκαιο απο λημνο για αη-στρατη-ραφηνα στο ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι που εκανα με τον αλκαιο.

----------


## alcaeos

> ALCAEOS αναχωρηση απο μυτιληνη τον 15 αυγουστο ,περιπου, του 1997 αφιερωμενη στους φιλους της νελ και το stefanel βεβαιως βεβαιως
> 
> film nel (3).jpg


σιγα σιγα τα βαζουν αφτα ...8α παθουμε  τιποτα !!!!
τελειες φοτο  φιλε σε ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ:ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ Ή ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΚΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ; (ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΠΟΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΛΙΕΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ)

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τότε ήταν καλύτερα με τον Αλκαίο. Ο Αλκαίος ήταν καλύτερος από το Π. Σουμελά κατά τη γνώμη μου και γι αυτό φταίει η μετασκευή του "Παναγία Σουμελά" . Τώρα όμως με το Λισσός , τον Ταξιάρχη , τον Θεόφιλο, το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη , τον Πήγασο και τα υπόλοιπα πιστευω πως το ΒΑ Αιγαίο θα έχει καλύτερη συγκοινωνία από τότε.*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## Στέφανος

Πάντως το 2002  πηγαίνοντας για Λήμνο το καραβάκι έδειχνε έντονα την ηλικία του, σε κάθε επίπεδο -συντήρηση χώρων, καμπίνα, δονήσεις από μηχανές.... ειδικά στο τελευταίο, ακόμη θυμάμαι ότι έβλεπα στον ύπνο μου διάφορα αντίστοιχα "θέματα" πχ ότι δούλευα με ένα κομπρεσέρ κλπ - ευτυχώς δεν κοιμήθηκα πολύ και δεν είδα και τίποτε άλλο ..... 

βέβαια όταν γυρίσαμε με το Σάος ΙΙ μετά από απίστευτη ταλαιπωρία [ήταν να έρθει απόγευμα φύγαμε 3 το πρωί, γεμάτο με κόσμο στο καραβάκι που δεν είχε που να καθήσει και που "να βγάλει τα απωθημένα του" [η ρεστία το έκανε καρυδότσουφλο] ε, ο Αλκαίος φάνταζε βαπόραρος ....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Αλκαίος, καλοκαίρι του 1996...

alkaeos.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Πλακα μας κάνεις???:shock:Πρώτη φορά σε τέτοια πόζα τον Αλκαίο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## scoufgian

πραγματικα φοβερη φωτογραφια!!!!!μπραβο!!!!

----------


## alcaeos

φιλε   t.s.s apollon  τι να πω ενα ευχαριστω δεν ειναι αρκετο ...

τελεια φοτο να σε καλα ...... να ξερες τι μας εκανες τωρα

----------


## moutsokwstas

απο τις καλυτερες του αλκαιου που εχω δει!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Aλκαίος...

O157.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

αλλος απο δω.εχουμε τον nikοsnasia εχουμε κι εσενα ,ωρα να το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι......γιατι ετσι οπως το πατε δεν θ αφησετε χριστιανο ζωντανο

----------


## marsant

Τους αποτελειωσες τωρα,αντε να κοιμηθουνε οι Νελιτες!Για αλλη μια φορα φιλε Τ.S.S APOLLON ανεβαζεις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Speedkiller

Eγώ ένα ξέρω...Βαράτε εσείς κ γω βαστάω!!!:mrgreen:Νελίτικος μαζωχσιμός κ έτσι...χα χα χα χα!!!Τις τελευταίες μέρες τα θέματα της ΝΕΛ έχουν πάρει φωτιά!!!Ενα ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς σέ όσουν έβγαλαν και μοιράστηκαν μαζί μας αυτές τις ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## alcaeos

> F/B Aλκαίος...


   Φίλε για άλλη μια ακόμη φορά να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε και μοιράζεστε μαζί μας!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Αλκαίος... Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους ΝELίτες!
O164.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Τα χάπια μου....!!!!:mrgreen: Γρήγορα....και στους υπόλοιπους νελίτες!!!:mrgreen: Ευχαριστούμε για την τέλεια φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΑ 1995 ΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ
Pict2001084.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

τι να πω παιδια μας εχετε τρελανει  με τισ φωτογραφιεσας να εισαιστε καλα και να συνεχισετε ετσι...

----------


## nikosnasia

29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 1998.
Pict29071998.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 29 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 1998.
> Pict29071998.jpg


 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  nikosnasia   παρα πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια, ανηλεης βομβαρδισμος .....Σοκ...και Δεος...

----------


## nikosnasia

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=7266
ΑΠΟ PHOTO GALLERY

----------


## Speedkiller

> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=7266
> ΑΠΟ PHOTO GALLERY


Έχει ήδη εντοπιστεί απο χθες η φώτο...;-) :Very Happy: Εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=7266
> ΑΠΟ PHOTO GALLERY


Φιλε nikosnasia απιθανη φωτογραφια !!! Καρτποσταλ.

----------


## Νaval22

> ΣΤΑ 1995 ΤΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ


αυτό και αν είναι ντοκουμέντο πάντα είχα την απορία για το πώς ήταν μέσα ο αλκαιάκος μιας και δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ μαζί του :Sad: 
υπάρχουν άλλες φώτο απο το εσωτερικό του?

πάντως για άλλη μια φορά αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους που μοιράζονται τις φωτογραφίες τους μαζί μας μέσω του φόρουμ,αποδεικνύει πως είναι αληθινοί καραβολάτρες,που χαίρονται να μοιράζονται την αγάπη τους με τους υπόλοιπους.
Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε,γιατί εδώ έχει νόημα να το λέμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aλκαιος* Ιουλιος 1984 εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια ...

alkaios.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Α ρε Apollon όταν εσύ τράβαγες αυτά τα ντοκουμέντα εγώ ήμουν ενός μηνών  :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

> F/B *Aλκαιος* Ιουλιος 1984 εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια ...
> 
> alkaios.jpg


    Έλειπα για αυτό δεν έγραψα σχόλιο αλλά αν και καθυστερημένα θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω παρά μα παρά πολύ για αυτή την υπέροχη φωτογραφία
σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε T.S.S. APOLLON

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ.
ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ 1996.
Pict1996059.jpg
ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 29/7/1998.
Pict19980729.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ TSS APOLLON & Alcaeos.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ.
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΣ 1996.
> Pict1996059.jpg
> ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 29/7/1998.
> Pict19980729.jpg
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ TSS APOLLON & Alcaeos.


Είσαι άπαιχτος...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ 18/9/1996.
ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ opelmanos.
Pict1996023.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> ΑΝΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ 18/9/1996.
> ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ opelmanos.
> Pict1996023.jpg


Καλα πατριώτη θα σε βγάλω βόλτα να σε κεράσω.Ευτυχώς που μένω κοντά στο νοσοκομείο οπότε συνέχισε να πυροβολάς ανελέητα

----------


## nkr

Οι παλιες δοξες τις ΝΕΛ με αυτα τα καραβια κυριαρχησε στο Αιγαιο.

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες φίλε nikosnasia

----------


## alcaeos

τι να πω ...1000 ευχαριστω δεν φτανουν ...Σας ευχαριστω  ολους  ...

----------


## boukou

geia xara se olous uparxei foto pou na einai kai kai to alcaeos kai to nissos chios mazi????

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εκεί που έψαχνα στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα τις άγονες εκείνης της εποχής. Ο Αλκαίος έπιανε και Κύμη -Λαύριο;*
*Πότε ( έτος ) παροπλίστηκε ; Είχε ανταγωνιστή το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ για Λαύριο;*

http://ftp.ypai.gr/isite/page/1590%2...&cmu=17&thID=0

----------


## Ellinis

To AΛΚΑΙΟΣ μπήκε στην άγονη το 1994 δουλεύοντας της αρχικά και από Πειραιά και από Ραφήνα. Μετά έμεινε μόνιμα στη Ραφήνα ως το τέλος, το 2002 που πουλήθηκε χωρίς να έχει παροοπλιστεί.
Το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ μπήκε στο Λαύριο στο τέλος του 2001. Υποθέτω πως τα δυο καράβια θα συναντήθηκαν στα λιμάνια της βόρειας Ελλάδας αλλά όχι στης Αττική.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aλκαιος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

alkaios.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> F/B *Aλκαιος*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> alkaios.jpg


φιλε APOLLON σε ευχαριστουμε για την φωτογραφια που μασ χαρισες !!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΤΑΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΦΘΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2000.
Pict2000050.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση και αν μπορεί κανείς να μου λύσει την απορία μου......πόσες καμπίνες είχε το καραβάκι?

----------


## nikosnasia

28 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 1998 .  ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ.
Pict1998058.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.
Pict1998059.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ.
Pict1998060.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΑΡΙ.
Pict1998061.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΠΦΩ.
Pict1998062.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΙ ..... ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.
Pict1998063.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά από τόσο ζωντανές φωτογραφίες είναι σίγουρο ότι βρισκόμαστε και εμείς μέσα στο βαπόρι και ταξιδεύουμε παρέα με όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Speedkiller

O alcaeos θα παθει ΣΟΚ!!!Φοβερός Ο nikosnasia!!!!Μπραβο για τη συμβολή του σε όλα τα θέματα κ ιδίως τα Νελίτικα :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ.
> Pict1998060.jpg


 Φιλε nikosnasia η φωτογραφια αυτη ειναι φανταστικη!!!

----------


## polykas

> ΚΑΙ ..... ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ.
> Pict1998063.jpg


_Μπράβο και από μένα στον φίλο nikosnasia για το υπέροχο αρχείο του..._

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες! Ευχαριστούμε φίλε nikosnasia  :Cool:

----------


## alcaeos

για καπιο λογο δεν μπορουσα να μπω στο internet ..Τωρα που μπηκα πραγματι επαθα sock μολις τις ειδα .....1000 ευχαριστω στον φιλο nikosnasia
για τις φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζει...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.
ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΤΗΣ 28ης ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 1998 ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΜΟΥ.
Pict1998093.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πατριώτη μένω άφωνος.Μπράβο φωτιά όλες οι φωτό

----------


## alcaeos

φιλε nikosnasia δεν εχω λογια να σε ευχαριστισω ...πολυ ωραια  φωτογραφια με τρελανες παλι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ.
> ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΤΗΣ 28ης ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 1998 ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΜΟΥ.
> Pict1998093.jpg


¶μα βλέπεις τέτοια από το μπαλκόνι σου είσαι άρχοντας φίλε.....

----------


## nikosnasia

18 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1996 ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΑΜΟ.
Pict19960918.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> 18 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1996 ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΑΜΟ.
> Pict19960918.jpg


για ακομα μια φορα φιλε nikosnasia να πω ενα ευχαριστω για την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες

----------


## boukou

polu wraia foto se euxaristoume!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟ 2000,ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ, 
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ Alcaeos.
Pict2000051.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟ 2000,ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ, 
> ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ Alcaeos.
> Pict2000051.jpg


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε nikosnasia για την φωτογραφια !!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Μας συνχησες πρωι πρωι....
συνεχισε  ετσι ,να ανεβαζεις θησαυρους για εμας.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ ΤΟ 1987.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΜ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
σάρωση0003.jpg

----------


## boukou

polu wraia foto kai as dn exei kalh poiothta!!!!!!

----------


## geogre222

> ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ ΤΟ 1987.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΜ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.
> σάρωση0003.jpg


h piotita tis fotografias dixnei kai tin aksia tis!!!!!
alla sigoura kai to periexomeno tis...........................THANKS!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oi φωτο εχουν την μυρωδια του ουζου (ουζελι) και των διαφορων ψαρο-εδεσματων.Να καθεσαι εκει στην ουζερι στο φαρο και να βλεπεις τετοια πραγματα?Μονο οi nikosnasia τα καταλαβαινουν και τα αποτυπωνουν με τον δικο τους τροπο στο φωτογραφικο χαρτι.Αληθεια ποσο περηφανα και ασφαλεια ενοιωθε τοτε  ο μυτιληνιος βλεπωντας σχεδον απο παντου στο λιμανι  τα υπεροχα καραβια - πλωτα γεφυρια.Ακομα θυμαμαι το σαπφω να φανταζει απο ψηλα τεραστιο με τον εξισου τεραστιο σταυρο στο αλπουρο διπλα στο αγαλμα της ελευθεριας

----------


## georgemakris

που μπορω να βρω φωτογραφιες του αλκαιου αφου πωληθηκε στην τουρκια ?  και της διαλυσης του...
ταξιδευα με τον αλκαιο τουλαχιστον 12 χρονια....το θυμαμαι σαν χτες....

----------


## Naias II

Ρίξε μια ματιά *εδώ*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑLCAEOS στη μυτιληνη περιπου τον 15 αυγουστο του 1997.Μια φωτο αφιερωμενη ειδικα στους nikosnasia ,ΤSS APOLLON βεβαια , ασφαλως στο roi baudoin και στους φιλους της νελ stephanel και theophilos ship


film nel (2).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Βen Bruce  =   ατελειωτα ντοκουμεντα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λες TSS APOLLON?Kατι παραπανω θα ξερεις εσυ που με γνωριζεις 15 χρονια:???:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALCAEOS στη ραφηνα τον μαιο του 1996.Φωτο απο τον ιπταμενο βen bruce

film (235).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Προφανως εχεις βαλθει να μας τρελανεις, αλλη λογικη εξηγηση δεν μπορω να δωσω! φιλτατε Ben Bruce.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΕΝ. ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΟΥΜΕ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΟΥΖΕΛ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤ΄ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝ΄ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## georgemakris

Naias II se euxaristw....
yparxei allo uliko apo tin dialush ?

----------


## alcaeos

παιδια  σας ευχαριστω ολους ..ελυπα σε δουλειες και σημερα ειχα χρονο να μπω στο ναυτιλια.τελειες φωτογραφιες

----------


## nikosnasia

> Naias II se euxaristw....
> yparxei allo uliko apo tin dialush ?


ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ INTERNET  4 ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ALIAGA ME ΥΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΣΩΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ ALCAEOS ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.
Pict2000053.jpg
ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟ 2000.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ INTERNET  4 ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ALIAGA ME ΥΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.


Mηπως ειναι απο το fakta? Καπου εκει ειχα δει, αλλα μετα τις κατεβασαν. Δεν τις ειχα σωσει... Δεν μου πηγαινε...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Mηπως ειναι απο το fakta? Καπου εκει ειχα δει, αλλα μετα τις κατεβασαν. Δεν τις ειχα σωσει... Δεν μου πηγαινε...


ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FAKTA ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΟΡΚΟ ΟΜΩΣ.

----------


## nikosnasia

Σχεδόν 10 χρόνια πριν. Εκλογές, Κυριακή 9 Απριλίου 2000. Φορτωμένος ψηφοφόρους πλησιάζει στη Μυτιλήνη. Τώρα πια οι "καραβιές" με τους ψηφοφόρους τέλειωσαν.
Pict2000050.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Σχεδόν 10 χρόνια πριν. Εκλογές, Κυριακή 9 Απριλίου 2000. Φορτωμένος ψηφοφόρους πλησιάζει στη Μυτιλήνη. Τώρα πια οι "καραβιές" με τους ψηφοφόρους τέλειωσαν.
> Pict2000050.jpg


Εχει ξαναανέβει αυτή η φωτό Νίκο :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Φώτος σαν κι αυτές αξίζουν να τις δούμε ξανά και ξανά!

----------


## Νaval22

συμφωνώ ας ξανανέβει και δέκα φορές διότι ΔΕΝ ανήκει στην κατηγορία των scrap photos  :Wink:

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

Με το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ ταξίδεψα το 1998 ή 1999 από ΚΑΒΑΛΑ για να περάσω ένα 2μερο στο νησάκι ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΡΑΤΙΟΣ [¶η Στράτης]. Η στιγμή που το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ έκανε το απογευματάκι στάση μιας ώρας στη ΜΥΡΙΝΑ, με το εντυπωσιακά φωτισμένο κάστρο της .... είναι από τις ωραιότερες της ζωής μου !!!! Μετά απο 2 μέρες, πήρα ξανά το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ για να επιστρέψω από τον ¶η Στράτη στη Ραφήνα .... Μια χαρά καραβάκι το Αλκαίος .... Κι όπως έχω γράψει κι αλλού, καράβια που έδωσαν πνοή και ζωή σε νησάκια της αγόνου γραμμής σε δύσκολες εποχές είναι πολύ - πολύ ψηλά στην εκτίμησή μου ....

Κι αν δεν το ξέρετε .... Ναι, το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ έχει πρωταγωνιστήσει και σε σήριαλ στις αρχές των 80ς !!!! [σταρ της Κρατικής Τηλεόρασης μιλάμε !!!]. Συγκεκριμένα, το θυμάμαι ως παιδάκι στο σήριαλ "ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ", το οποίο παιζόταν στην Κρατική Τηλείραση περί το 1982 - 1983. Επρόκειτο για μία μίνι τηλεοπτική σειρά 6 επεισοδίων, στην οποία πρωταγωνιστούσε η ΜΑΡΙΑ ΤΣΟΜΠΑΝΑΚΗ με τη σπάνια ομορφιά της {οι γονείς μας δεν μάς άφηναν να το βλέπουμε επειδή είχε ... αρκετό γυμνό, αλλά ... εμείς στα κρυφά καταφέραμε κι είδαμε μερικά επεισόδια από αυτό το καταπληκτικό σήριαλ, όπου το γυμνό προβαλλόταν όχι με πρόστυχο, αλλά με ποιητικό - αλληγορικό τρόπο}. Το σήριαλ αποτελούσε μεταφορά του ομώνυμου μυθιστορήματος του Μυτιληνιού συγγραφέως ΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑΔΗ [αυτό το βιβλίο γνώρισε αναπάντεχη επιτυχία σε όλο τον κόσμο, μεταφράστηκε σε πολλές γλώσσες και ... έκανε γνωστό το συγγραφέα του, αλλά και τη Μυτιλήνη, στα πέρατα της γης .... } .....

Η υπόθεση του σήριαλ - αλλά και του βιβλίου - έχει ως εξής : Ένας νέος πηγαίνει να περάσει τις μοναχικές διακοπές του σε κάποια ερημική παραλία της Λέσβου, όπου ερωτεύεται την, παράξενη, κόρη ενός ψαρά που μένει στη διπλανή καλύβα με την οικογένειά της [τον ψαρά πατέρα της και τα μικρότερα αδέλφια της]. Την κοπέλα αυτή ο νέος τη βλέπει συχνά να βγαίνει από τη θάλασσα, γυμνή, με την απέριττη ομορφιά της. Κι αυτό συνέβαινε επειδή η κοπέλα ΜΕΤΑΜΟΡΦΩΝΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ και πήγαινε στα ανοιχτά του πελάγους για να ζευγαρώσει με το "μεγάλο δέλφινα" της περιοχής ....

Τεσπα, ας μη διηγηθώ άλλο το σήριαλ και ... ας έρθω ξανά στο θέμα μας : Στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο - κι αφού μεταξύ του νέου και της δελφινοκοπέλας έχουν συμβεί ένα σωρό τραγικά επεισόδια - ο νέος φεύγει από τη Λέσβο και παίρνει το καράβι της επιστροφής για τον Πειραιά. Το οποίο καράβι είναι ... καλά το καταλάβατε, το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ !!!! Όμως .... η κοπέλα, μη αντέχοντας τον αποχωρισμό του αγαπημένου της, έχει μεταμορφωθεί ξανά σε δελφίνι και .... ακολουθεί από πίσω το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ !!!!!

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

Να προσθέσω, επίσης, ότι η πιο "πορωτική" φωτογραφία του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ είναι αυτή με το καράβι πάνω στο χιόνι, τραβηγμένη στο ΜΑΡΙΕΝΧΑΜΙΝ το 1981 !!!! Βρε πού τη βρήκατε ... Τα καράβια δεμένα πάνω στο χιόνι ... Απίστευτο .....

Για όσους δεν ξέρουν, το ΜΑΡΙΕΝΧΑΜΙΝ είναι το κύριο λιμάνι ενός νησιού μεταξύ Φινλανδίας και Σουηδίας το οποίο ονομάζεται ΑΧΒΕΝΑΜΑ και ανήκει στη Φινλανδία ... Αυτό το αγαπημένο μας καράβι ήταν, όπως βλέπουμε, μαθημένο στα χιόνια ...

----------


## nikosnasia

Νετάροντας στον Αλκαίο το 1996, στην πορεία του από Λήμνο προς Μυτιλήνη. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από την Παναγιά την Γοργόνα στην Σκάλα Σκαμιάς.
Pict1996021.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Νετάροντας στον Αλκαίο το 1996, στην πορεία του από Λήμνο προς Μυτιλήνη. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από την Παναγιά την Γοργόνα στην Σκάλα Σκαμιάς.
> Pict1996021.jpg



Περνούσε τόσο κοντά? :Surprised:

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Ξεχνας και ενα νεοτερο fan του πλοιου: Νikos547!


ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Tέλη δεκαετίας του '80 βολτάρω με τον πατέρα μου στον Πειραιά για δουλειές...
> Έχουμε τελειώσει και γυρίζουμε προς το λιμάνι για να πάρουμε απο την οδό Γούναρη το 218 για να κατέβουμε Μοσχάτο...
> Ξαφνικά μπροστά μου υπάρχει κολλημένη στην εξωτερική τζαμαρία πρακτορείου μία αφίσσα με το Αλκαίος...
> Χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη και αφού το γραφείο ήταν κλειστό κάνω μία ''χρατς''και τραβάω την αφίσσα προς τα κάτω...
> Ο πατέρας μου έβαλε τα γέλια και μου είπε ''Καπτά-Μάνο,δεν πάμε προς το λεωφορείο μπας και φτάσουμε σπίτι καμμιά φορά?Την τι θές την αφίσσα?Δεν άφησες πρακτορείο που να μην μπείς μέσα καινα σηκώσεις ότι φυλλάδιο είχαν οι άνθρωποι...''.
> Χαμογέλασα,δίπλωσα την αφίσσα του Αλκαίος και ακολούθησα τον πατέρα μου προς την οδό Γούναρη...
> Απο αυτήν την αφίσσα είναι τα παρακάτω κομμάτια που τα έχω σώσει μέχρι σήμερα...δυστυχώς δεν χώραγαν ολόκληρα στο σκάνερ,αλλά μία ιδέα την παίρνουμε σίγουρα...
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ και στον Roi Baudoin...ξέρει αυτός το γιατί..!!!
> 
> ...


 STO SCANNER  ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΕΝΩΝΕΙ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΨΑΞΕ ΤΟ SORRY ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Να ευχαριστήσουμε το φίλο vinman για την καινούρια αποκάλυψη. Αποκάλυψη συναισθημάτων, εμπειριών και ονείρων.
> Κάπου στην οδό Γούναρη, πριν από χρόνια...
> Το χρατς που κάνει η αφίσα είναι σαν να το ακούω και τώρα.
> Και αυτό το γέλιο, το τόσο αυθόρμητο και τόσο όμορφο.
> 
> Όσο για το λεωφορείο 218, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι παίρναμε και εμείς το ίδιο.
> Εμείς, μόνο ξεκινάγαμε ή κατεβαίναμε στο τέρμα του (στον Υμηττό).
> Είναι, λοιπόν, σίγουρο ότι εκτός από το πρυμνιό Bar "Tropical", την Αλεξάνδρεια, το Βαθύ Λιμένα, τη Νάξο, την Πάρο, το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", του "Αριάδνη", του "Αλκαίου", του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", του "Bari Express" συναντηθήκαμε και στο λεωφορείο της γραμμής 218 "Πειραιάς-Υμηττός"...


 ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΟ 218 ΑΠΟ Ν ΣΜΥΡΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΙΝΗ ΤΖΑΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΟΙ ΟΔΗΓΟΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> To CD ετοιμάζεται και θα δοθεί σε όποιον το θέλει.
> 
> Και μάλιστα θα είναι επιμελημένο από τον καλό φίλο Leo. 
> Ζητώ συγνώμη που ξέχασα να αναφέρω τον Niko547 και τον Speedkiller.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για αυτό τον φίλο Finnpartner 1966.


ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ CD?
ΣΑΣ ΕΚΛΙΠΑΡΩ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ PLSSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση και αν μπορεί κανείς να μου λύσει την απορία μου......πόσες καμπίνες είχε το καραβάκι?


 ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ? ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ ΥΜΑΡΤΟΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΨΕΙ
ΚΑΡΑΒΑΡΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΦΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ? ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ ΥΜΑΡΤΟΝΝΝΝΝΝΝΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΨΕΙ
> ΚΑΡΑΒΑΡΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΦΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ


Σε σχεση (διαστασεις) με οτι ειχε η ΝΕΛ τοτε (Σαπφω, Ομηρο, Αριωνα-Οταν αγοραστηκε ο Αλκαιος παντα), καραβακι ηταν. Ασχετα αν εφαγε την αγονη και ολο το Αιγαιο με το κουταλι, κι εξυπηρετησε τοσο κοσμο, πανω κατω συνεχεια!

----------


## Νaval22

> Περνούσε τόσο κοντά?


περνούσε ναι,πολλές φορές θυμάμαι είτε το σαπφω η το θεόφιλος σε εκείνα τα μέρη ειδικά στη εφτάλου μια φορά είχε περάσει ο theo σχεδόν δίπλα,τώρα όμως άλλαξαν οι εποχές και μαζί με όλα τα άλλα άσχημα πάνε και πιο μακριά απο τις ακτές  :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

Ήταν "καραβάκι" ήταν "θεριό" ήταν "έρωτας". Εδώ ανοιχτά της Μύρινας στις 29 Ιουλίου 1998, νομίζω δεν την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά.
Pict19980729.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Εχει ξαναανεβεί αλλά αξίζουν τέτοιες φωτό να τις ξαναβλέπουμε

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ήταν "καραβάκι" ήταν "θεριό" ήταν "έρωτας". Εδώ ανοιχτά της Μύρινας στις 29 Ιουλίου 1998, νομίζω δεν την έχω ανεβάσει ξανά.
> Pict19980729.jpg



Δεν την θυμάμαι πάντως!

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν έχει ξανανέβει... Παρατηρώ ότι τα πέδιλα του καταπέλτη είναι κάτω και όχι σηκωμένα όπως στο Θεόφιλος!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, ο ηρωϊκός "Αλκαίος" συνεχίζει να θαλασσοδέρνεται στο Αιγαίο.
Σκαρί θαλασσινό, απ' αυτά που δεν πρόκειται να ξαναβγούν ποτέ.

Ένας πολύ καλός φίλος μας είπε ότι εμφανιζόταν και στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο της σειράς "Το γυμνό κορίτσι" του Νίκου Αθανασιάση.
*Το "ΓΥΜΝΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ"*, διασκευή του μυθιστορήματος του Νίκου Αθανασιάδη έκανε πρεμιέρα στην ΕΡΤ στις *9 Νοεμβρίου 1982*. Ήταν μια μίνι σειρά 6 επεισοδίων σε σκηνοθεσία Φράνσις Καραμποτ. Γυρίστηκε στη Λεσβο.

Στην ιστοσελίδα *http://www.neolaia.gr/wordpress/inde...asiadis-nikos/* διαβάζουμε:

_Το ”Γυμνό Κορίτσι” (1964) είναι ένα λυρικό αριστούργημα για την άγρια ομορφιά της θάλασσας και των πλασμάτων της. Στο  μυθιστόρημα  η θάλασσα πρωταγωνιστεί ως πότνια της ζωής και του θανάτου, ενώ στο κέντρο της αφήγησης βρίσκεται ένα παράξενο ερωτικό τρίγωνο: ένας άντρας, μια γυναίκα κι ένα δελφίνι…_

Νομίζω ότι ο *"Αλκαίος"* κολλάει γάντι σ'αυτό το ερωτικό τρίγωνο.
Ερωτικός ήταν πάντα
Θυμάμαι τα πλάνα που γυρίστηκαν στο Σίγρι.

Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου *nikosnasia* τι να πει κανείς: είναι πραγματικά ονειρικές.

Τέλος, το *CD* με τις φωτογραφίες του *"Αλκαίου"* και της *"Σαπφούς"* θα το δώσουμε σε όποιον το θέλει.
Βέβαια, δεν έχει σχέση με τις φωτογραφίες του *nikosnasia.*
Αλλά, έστω και για κάποιες εικόνες από τα καταστρώματα αξίζει να το έχει κανείς.

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά εχεί σίγουρα ξαναανέβει την έχω αποθηκευμένη στο άλμπουμ μου την θυμάμαι πολυ καλά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μην τρελενομαστε!Και αν εχει ξανανεβει τη εγινε!Γιατι το καλοκαιρι δεν βλεπουμε σε επαναληψη στην TV τους αστερες των πρωιναδικων μεσημεριαναδικων!Ελεος ας μην αποθαρρηνουμε αυτους τους λιγους που ανεβαζουν και δεν τις φιλανε για να τις παρουν μαζι τους στον αλλο κοσμο!

----------


## nikosnasia

Υπήρξε παλιότερα ερώτηση νομίζω για καμπίνες ή για κρεββάτια του ΑΛΚΑΙΟΥ. Το περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ του 1996 αναφέρει
E 1996 46.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Μην τρελενομαστε!Και αν εχει ξανανεβει τη εγινε!Γιατι το καλοκαιρι δεν βλεπουμε σε επαναληψη στην TV τους αστερες των πρωιναδικων μεσημεριαναδικων!Ελεος ας μην αποθαρρηνουμε αυτους τους λιγους που ανεβαζουν και δεν τις φιλανε για να τις παρουν μαζι τους στον αλλο κοσμο!


Eλεος φίλε Μπέν!!Τι είναι αυτά τα μακάβρια που λές βραδιάτικα (στον άλλο κόσμο)Κανένας δεν τρελάθηκε ισά ίσα που μάς αρέσει να βλέπουμε τόσο ωραίες φωτό παρά να βλέπουμε την διαδικασία διάλυσης και τεμαχισμένα πλοία.Εγώ απλά επισήμανα οτί έχει ξαναανεβεί τίποτα παραπάνω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι μπραβο να αγιασει (αγιασος) το στομα σου με αυτα που λες!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στο εμπορικό τμήμα του λιμανιού το 2001.Για τον Μάνο που το ζήτησε.
Pict2001081.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η τελευταια χρονια του ηταν νομιζω?

----------


## douzoune

> Η τελευταια χρονια του ηταν νομιζω?


2002 πρέπει να ήταν η τελευταία του χρονιά....

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτό ήταν το τελειυταίο δικό μου ταξίδι με τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ και ήταν περιπετειώδες. Θα φεύγαμε στις 01:00 για ΛΗΜΝΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. Το πλοίο όμως είχε βλάβη. Πήγε 2 η ώρα και δεν είχαμε φύγει. Πήγαμε για ύπνο στην καμπίνα. 6 το πρωί ξύπνησα και πήγα στο φιλιστρίνι να δώ που είμαστε. Βλέπω απέναντι το Ξενοδοχείο Blue Sea. ¨Ετριβα τα μάτια μου. Είμαστε ακόμη δεμένοι στη Μυτιλήνη.Περίμεναν ένα ανταλλακτικό με το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Πρώτη φορά διανυκτεύρευσα , εκτός του σπιτιού μου, σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι της  Μυτιλήνης. Ιδού και το εισητήριο από το τελευταίο αυτό ταξίδι με τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ. Για την ιστορία φύγαμε στις 8,30 το πρωί.
ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ 11-12-2001 ΜΥΤ-ΘΕΣ..JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη σιγουρα ειναι μια καλη εμπειρια.Εκτος αυτου ταξιδεψες και με το φως της ημερας.Εχεις καμια αφιξη στην θεσσαλονικη με το αλκαιος αραγε? :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

> Αυτό ήταν το τελειυταίο δικό μου ταξίδι με τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ και ήταν περιπετειώδες. Θα φεύγαμε στις 01:00 για ΛΗΜΝΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ. Το πλοίο όμως είχε βλάβη. Πήγε 2 η ώρα και δεν είχαμε φύγει. Πήγαμε για ύπνο στην καμπίνα. 6 το πρωί ξύπνησα και πήγα στο φιλιστρίνι να δώ που είμαστε. Βλέπω απέναντι το Ξενοδοχείο Blue Sea. ¨Ετριβα τα μάτια μου. Είμαστε ακόμη δεμένοι στη Μυτιλήνη.Περίμεναν ένα ανταλλακτικό με το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Πρώτη φορά διανυκτεύρευσα , εκτός του σπιτιού μου, σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι της  Μυτιλήνης. Ιδού και το εισητήριο από το τελευταίο αυτό ταξίδι με τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ. Για την ιστορία φύγαμε στις 8,30 το πρωί.
> ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ 11-12-2001 ΜΥΤ-ΘΕΣ..JPG


πωπω τι μου θυμισες τωρα φιλε !!!! μακαρι να ειχα κρατισει και εγω ενα εισητηριο απο το αλκαιακι μου, αλλα τωτε ειμουν πολυ μικρος ....
Μακαρι να ειχα διανυκτερευσει και εγω σαν και εσενα μονο που δεν θα κοιμωμουν θα γυρναγα βολτες !!! Οσες φορες ειχα ταξιδεψει με το αλκαιος πωτε δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω, ηθελα να γυριζω βολτες για να απολαμβανω το ταξιδι....

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε nikosnasia και εσενα και  ολο το forum για τις αναμνησεις που μοιραζεστε μαζι μας ..

----------


## Naias II

> ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στο εμπορικό τμήμα του λιμανιού το 2001.Για τον Μάνο που το ζήτησε.
> Pict2001081.jpg


Πανέμορφη φωτο.Δεξιά μπροστά πιο πλοίο βλέπουμε;

----------


## tsakikrellis

Πλοίαρχος 1983-1987?τον Καπετάν Αλέξη τότε ανθυποπλοίαρχο τον γνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τιμιο βαπορακι...

----------


## Apostolos

Ισως μία απο τις ποιό καταπληκτικές φώτο του αγαπητού μου βαποριού!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ισως μία απο τις ποιό καταπληκτικές φώτο του αγαπητού μου βαποριού!!!!!!!!


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Αποστολε για τα καλα σου λογια!

----------


## alcaeos

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία φίλε Τάσο σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα σαι καλα φίλε Τάσο!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για τους φιλους alcaeos,Apostolos,Speedkiller,Ben Bruce,nikosnasia καθως και ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου,η επομενη πρυμναια φωτο...σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Τασο μας ταξιδευεις με την μηχανη του χρονου στο χθες σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## cpt babis

Συγχαρητηρια για ολες τις φωτο που εχεις ανεβασει σημερα !!!!
Ειναι πανεμορφες και ιστορικες!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ευχαριστω πολυ,ταπεινη συνεισφορα οι φωτογραφιες μπροστα σε ολα τα ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ που εχω δει εδω μεσα απ'ολους σας!

----------


## alcaeos

εχεις βαλθει να μας τρελανεις Τασο ...τι να πω,, ενα ευχαριστω δεν φτανει

----------


## boukou

φοβερες φοτο μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALCAEOS στη μυτιληνη για την πρωτοχρονια του 1995 οπως βλεπετε και στην φωτο


old (110).jpg


Για τους nicosnasia, TSS APOLLON, Aposolos & tasos @@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ALCAEOS στη μυτιληνη για την πρωτοχρονια του 1995 οπως βλεπετε και στην φωτο
> 
> 
> old (110).jpg
> 
> 
> Για τους nicosnasia, TSS APOLLON, Aposolos & tasos @@@


Μπραβο φιλε Ben Bruce υπεροχα τα δωρακια σου!

----------


## alcaeos

ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ben Bruce υπεροχη φωτογραφια !!!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon,Apostolos,stefanosp,Leo,alcaeo  s και ολους τους Νελιτες...

----------


## alcaeos

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε Τάσο για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία που μας χάρισες
  Να ήξερες τι μου θύμισες τώρα…..

----------


## Apostolos

Κουκλακι μου...
Καπτα-Γιώργης Βωβός στην πρύμη, μορφή!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φωτο που σε ταξιδευει στο παρελθον με οχημα τον Αλκαιο

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Καπτα Γιωργης Βωβος*....μεγαλη ιστορια! Και απο τις *ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ* ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ...Του οφειλω ενα μεγαλο *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ*...για την καραβολατρεια μου.ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤΟ !!!**

----------


## chrisman

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου ,ο Αλκαίος έπιανε Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-κω -ρόδο]

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου ,ο Αλκαίος έπιανε Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-κω -ρόδο]


Καλησπερα φιλε μου και καλωσηρθες στο Nautilia!Καλα ταξιδια σου ευχομαι!
Ναι επιανε!Η παρακατω φωτο (δυστηχως κακης ποιοτητας) με τον Αλκαιο στο βαθος,απο την Πατμο,αφιερωνεται σε σενα,τον Ben Bruce,τον Leo,τον Apostolo,τον alcaeo,τον stefanosp,τον cpt babis,τον theofilos ship και ολους τους Αλκαιοφιλους! :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Τάσο για την αφιέρωση ..Πολύ όμορφη εικόνα με τον Αλκαίο στο βάθος !!!! θα ήθελα να την είχα σε πίνακα την συγκεκριμένη…

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλα εκανες τον Apostolos, Finnpartner & Romilda να χωροπηδάνε!

----------


## Νaval22

αλκαίος στη πάτμο?,μπράβο Τάσο πολύ καλός,έβαλες τα γυαλιά σε εμάς που όταν τον είχαμε δεν τον φωτογραφίζαμε ούτε στη Μυτιλήνη  :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και η επομενη (ακομα πιο κακης ποιοτητας!! :Very Happy: ) ειναι απο την αναχωρηση του εξαιρετικα αγαπητου βαποριου απο την Σκαλα...
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους Αλκαιοφιλους!(και παλι συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα!)

----------


## Karolos

_Κατάπλους πρωινός στήν Ραφήνα, με τα αερίδια της._

img121.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στόν φίλο opelmanos_

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα σαι καλά φίλε!Εξαιρετική όπως όλες όσες ανεβάζεις!

----------


## Νάξος

Μέρα Καρόλου ἡ σημερινή!

----------


## alcaeos

θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κώστα ..εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία σου . 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## opelmanos

> _Κατάπλους πρωινός στήν Ραφήνα, με τα αερίδια της._
> 
> img121.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στόν φίλο opelmanos_


Βοριάς σαν τον σημερινό είναι αυτός.Ηρθες και στον Αλκαίο.Αντε να δώ που αλλού θα είναι το απόμενο χτύπημα σου !!

----------


## Appia_1978

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!

----------


## Νaval22

φοβερός ο Κάρολος,πολλά μπράβο

----------


## Karolos

_Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας, μέσα από τήν καρδιά μου ._

----------


## opelmanos

ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ..  
.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dSXqOnZA8M

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ΔΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ.. 
> .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dSXqOnZA8M


 Poli oreo praxmati.. Ida kai mia leptomeria kathos eblepa sto videaki mexri kai sto roloh tou ploiou Kai prin ligo kairo ixe kai to mutilene pou to antikatastisan me ilekroniko pinaka.  lipon Epano ixe xaraxmeni tin lesvos O pos panta mexri kai tin teleutea leptomeria tou ploiou ixe na kanei me tin lesvo... Tora poia einai megalo oniro Tipota den einai opos palia makari na alaksoun ta praxmata.. kai episis paratirisa san pola atoma apo to limeniko ixe ston katapelti. Xe Xe... :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

Τωρα εμένα η απορία μου δημιουργήθηκε.
Αυτόν τον ελαφρά χαζό στο βίντεο τι τον τσίμπησε και έτρεχε έτσι απο την γέφυρα στην πρύμη?? :Smile:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Τωρα εμένα η απορία μου δημιουργήθηκε.
> Αυτόν τον ελαφρά χαζό στο βίντεο τι τον τσίμπησε και έτρεχε έτσι απο την γέφυρα στην πρύμη??


Μηπως του επεσε στη θαλασσα το iphone ???

----------


## Naias II

Όχι, το ipad έπεσε....

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

Με την ευκαιρια του βιντεο απο το Y.T θα ηθελα να προσθεσω ενα πολυ βασικο στοιχειο.....
επειδη εχει κανει ο πατερας μου σαν Α/Β μηχανικος τη περιοδο 83-86 ετυχε να εχει κρατησει αντιγραφα απο τα sea trials  του καραβιου.........
ο παραπανω τιτλος ως ταχυπλοο δεν ειναι ειρωνικος αλλα καθε αλλο....ειχε υπηρεσιακη σαν 18-19 και μεγιστη 22-23 .....οι μηχανες του ηταν 2 2STROKE JUGOTURBINA 10 κυλινδρες SULZER TAD 48 (με εμβολο ΄΄βυθισεως΄΄ trunk piston) και προπελες μεταβλητου βηματος της LIPS.....  
ηταν πραγματικα το δευτερο πλοιο στο λιμανι μετα το θρυλο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.
πριν πουληθει στη τουρκια για διαλυση η ταχυτητα ηταν μεγιστη σε 15..... :Sad:

----------


## christinech

> Τιμιο βαπορακι...


Αυτο θα το κανω πινακα ,τωρα εχω το Σαπφω.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

oxi σαπφω αλλα ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αυτο θα το κανω πινακα ,τωρα εχω το Σαπφω.


Να'σαι καλα και καλωσηρθες στην παρεα μας!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ - συλλεκτικη φωτο φιλε tasos @@@ του πραγματι τιμιου εργατη Αλκαιου.Ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι του οταν ημασταν και οι δυο 14 ετων.Τοτε ηταν το πιο γρηγορο βαπορι της ΝΕΛ αφου το Σαπφω το πηγαιναν με 13 και τον Ομηρο με 14,στο σχεδιο που ειχε στο διαδρομο της γεφυρας εγραφε κατι για 17 κομβους.Βεβαια στον καιρο ηταν πολυ πισω απο τα αλλα  δυο ομοσταυλα

----------


## dimitris!

Ετσι όπως τον χάζευα πριν απο λίγο τον φαντάστηκα με τα νέα βαψίματα της ΝΕΛ με το βαθύ μπλέ...Για κανέναν μα κανέναν λόγο ούτε αυτός ούτε και το Σαπφώ ίσως το Οδυσσέας Ελύτης να μπορώ απλά να το φανταστώ.

----------


## capten4

πρωινη αφιξη στην ραφηνα, καλοκαιρι του 1999....

----------


## Karolos

> πρωινη αφιξη στην ραφηνα, καλοκαιρι του 1999....



_Πρωινή  άφιξη στην Ραφήνα, καλοκαίρι του 2000_....

karolos_0145.jpg

_Τάσο για σένα !!!
Από σκaνaρισμένο slide.
_

----------


## capten4

ευχαριστω καρολε !!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αλκαιος* και αλλα πλοια της εποχης...  Δρομολογια απο τις 8 Ιουλιου 1983


19830708 all.jpg

----------


## karystos

Ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ σε μια θέση που δεν πήγαινε συνήθως λόγω εργασιών στη θέση 9. Ιούνιος 1996.

Εικόνα 001-1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο ευχαριστουμε karystos

----------


## alcaeos

> Ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ σε μια θέση που δεν πήγαινε συνήθως λόγω εργασιών στη θέση 9. Ιούνιος 1996.
> 
> Εικόνα 001-1.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Υπεροχη !!!!

----------


## Στέφανος

δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ποιότητας [είναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια σκαναρίσματος διαφάνειας και μάλιστα σε επίπεδο σκάνερ = λάθη εστίασης κλπ] αλλά θα τολμούσα να αναφέρω πώς είναι από τις τελευταίες φωτό [τουλάχιστον στο φόρουμ?] του καραβιού σε ελληνικά νερά.

[ήσυχες - τελευταίες] μέρες του Αυγούστου 2002, ο Αλκαίος ξεκουράζεται και φωτογραφίζεται από το κάστρο της Μύρινας.

Αφιερωμένες στο nautilia.gr και ιδιαιτέρως στους (δικαιολογημένως) φανατικούς του πλοίου.
Αλκαίος 1.jpg
Αλκαίος 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στέφανε, ειδικά η πρώτη με τα τείχη του κάστρου σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι απίθανη!
Αναρωτιέμαι σε τι θα υστερούσε σήμερα ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ σε σύγκριση με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικες οντως φιλε Στεφανε,να'σαι καλα που τις μοιραστηκες μαζι μας... :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες φίλε Στεφανε …Σε ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιραστικές μαζι μας !!!!
  Έχω ανέβει αρκετές φόρες στο κάστρο της Mυρινας αλλά πότε δεν είχε τοσο ωραία θέα όπως στην φωτογραφία !!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Φιλε Στεφανε, να εισαι καλα...!!!
Υπεροχες οι φωτο. Το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ και το ΣΑΠΦΩ αποτελεσαν τα πρωτα βαπορια με τα οποια ηρθα σε επαφη και ταξιδεψα αρκετες φορες...!!!
Οι αναμνησεις δεν σβηνουν...!!!
Ακομη θυμαμαι τον χαρακτηριστικο και ιδιαιτερο θορυβο που εκαναν οι εργατες του πρυμνιου ρεμεντζου κατα το βιραρισμα των καβων....!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ποιότητας [είναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια σκαναρίσματος διαφάνειας και μάλιστα σε επίπεδο σκάνερ = λάθη εστίασης κλπ] αλλά θα τολμούσα να αναφέρω πώς είναι από τις τελευταίες φωτό [τουλάχιστον στο φόρουμ?] του καραβιού σε ελληνικά νερά.
> 
> [ήσυχες - τελευταίες] μέρες του Αυγούστου 2002, ο Αλκαίος ξεκουράζεται και φωτογραφίζεται από το κάστρο της Μύρινας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στο nautilia.gr και ιδιαιτέρως στους (δικαιολογημένως) φανατικούς του πλοίου.
> Αλκαίος 1.jpg
> Αλκαίος 2.jpg


 ψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ!!!!!!!Αυτές οι φωτό είναι  κεραυνός ,μπράβο φίλε Στάθη όσο για την ποιότητα δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς  :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ποιότητας [είναι η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια σκαναρίσματος διαφάνειας και μάλιστα σε επίπεδο σκάνερ = λάθη εστίασης κλπ] αλλά θα τολμούσα να αναφέρω πώς είναι από τις τελευταίες φωτό [τουλάχιστον στο φόρουμ?] του καραβιού σε ελληνικά νερά.
> 
> [ήσυχες - τελευταίες] μέρες του Αυγούστου 2002, ο Αλκαίος ξεκουράζεται και φωτογραφίζεται από το κάστρο της Μύρινας.
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στο nautilia.gr και ιδιαιτέρως στους (δικαιολογημένως) φανατικούς του πλοίου.
> Αλκαίος 1.jpg
> Αλκαίος 2.jpg



_Να κάνεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες, που να μήν διεκδικούν δάφνες ποιότητας κατα την γνώμη σου, ποιό συχνά. Ειδικά η πρώτη παρα πολύ όμορφο πλάνο._

----------


## esperos

Πριν  τρεις  δεκαετίες  περίπου. Κάλυμνος


ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ γ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κούκλα πανέμορφο και φούλ απο κόσμο!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια κυριε Παντελη!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία !!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στη Ρόδο το 1987, όταν έκανε τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Δωδεκάνησα.
Μετά από 2 δεκαετίες η ΝΕΛ επέστρεψε στη Ρόδο έστω και με ρο-ρο.

alcaeos87.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπως και να χει τοτε το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ ηταν δεκαεπτα ετων και ιδανικο για τα λιμανια της δωδεκανησου.Να σημειωσω οτι τα παραθυρα των δυο πλευρων δεν εχουν σχεδον καμια σχεση

----------


## mateo p

> Το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στη Ρόδο το 1987, όταν έκανε τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Δωδεκάνησα.
> Μετά από 2 δεκαετίες η ΝΕΛ επέστρεψε στη Ρόδο έστω και με ρο-ρο.
> 
> alcaeos87.jpg


 η νελ ειχε ξανακανει δωδεκανησα με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ πριν λιγα χρονια

----------


## Ellinis

1983 και ένας κάτασπρος ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στολίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Είναι ιδέα μου ή αρκετοί θα το προτιμούσαν και σήμερα περισσότερο από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ;

alcaeos 83.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## nikosnasia

> 1983 και ένας κάτασπρος ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ στολίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Είναι ιδέα μου ή αρκετοί θα το προτιμούσαν και σήμερα περισσότερο από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ;
> 
> alcaeos 83.jpg
> πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill


Κι απ΄τη Νερομαρία μπορώ να πώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σειρα απο δρομολογια του πλοιου *Αλκαιος* οπως τα βλεπουμε στην εγκριτο Ροδια εφημεριδα _Μαχη_ της 27ης Φεβρουαριου. Προσεξτε το δρομολογιο της Πεμπτης!

19870227 Alkaios Maxh Rodou.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ALCAEOS στην μυτιληνη παραμονη πρωτοχρονιας 1995 

2013 sc (5).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάπου έκανα και γώ εκει βόλτα... Θυμάμαι είχε νοτιά και έσκαγε το κύμα στην προβλήτα και δέν μπορούσα να πάω κοντα να χαζέψω την πλώρη του Αλκαίου μου... 
Οποιος αγαπά το πλοιο ας ρίξει μια ματια εδω
Φοβερές φώτο του πλοιο απο την κάθοδο του στην Ελλάδα απο το Fotoflite
Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ταχύτητα του (απο τα απόνερα) και οτι είχαν γράψει το όνομα στην πλώρη με την ίδια γραμματοσειρά όπως και όταν δούλεψε στην Ελλάδα
Όποιος θέλει ρεφενέ να τις πάρουμε τις φώτο να μας βγεί και ποιο φθηνά
503.jpg505.jpg507.jpg
504.jpg506.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μυθικες φωτο! Το εφεραν εδω του πεταξανε τα ματια εξω και ωραιοτατο απονερακι που βγαζε δεν το ξαναδαμε ποτε

----------


## express adonis

Παιδια γεια σας...μηπως θυμαται κανενας τα δρομολογια του αλκαιου απο ραφηνα κ ωρες ταξιδιου γιατι ημουν τοτε 10 χρονων κ απλα ηξερα μονο οτι παει στην λημνο και το ειχα λατρεψει τ πλοιο...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Αλκαιος στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1994  
_
Alcaeos Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## despo

Ωραία πράγματα απο τον φίλο Απόλλων και ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις, μιά που είχα ταξειδέψει με το πλοίο αυτό και μπορώ να πώ οτι οι εντυπώσεις μου ήταν αρκετά καλές.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη και σπανια φωτο του συμπαθους πλοιου

----------


## Psarianos

To όμορφο Αλκαίος σε μία εκπομπή για την Λήμνο(απο τήν αρχή μέχρι το λεπτό 1:25).Ακούγεται καί η μπουρού του :Single Eye: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkzgKuWCfXw

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ   με  ροτα το λιμανι της Ραφηνας τον Ιουλιο του 1997 

_1997 Alcaeos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Το ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ   με  ροτα το λιμανι της Ραφηνας τον Ιουλιο του 1997 
> 
> _1997 Alcaeos.jpg


Εξαιρετική !!! Πανέμορφη !! Η φωτογραφία Γιώργο από που είναι τραβηγμένη? Bari Express μήπως ?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εξαιρετική !!! Πανέμορφη !! Η φωτογραφία Γιώργο από που είναι τραβηγμένη? Bari Express μήπως ?


_ Φιλε Αντωνη ειναι απο το  Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ
_

----------


## Takerman

Όντως ωραία φωτογραφία.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Η ιστορία του:
> Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1970 στην πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβία (building yard: Brodogradiliste Titovo, Kraljevica, Yugoslavia), για την Viking Line και με το όνομα “*MARELLA*” δρομολογήθηκε N&aring;dendal - Mariehamn - Kapellsk&auml;r. Το 1973 και με το ιδιο όνομα, μπηκε στη γραμμή &Aring;bo - Mariehamn - Stockholm. Το 1979 με το ίδιο επίσης όνομα, μεταδρομολογήθηκε στην πρώτη του γραμμή N&aring;dendal - Mariehamn - Kapellsk&auml;r. Το 1981, αγοράστηκε απο τη ΝΕΛ και ονομάστηκε* ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ*.
> Το 2002 επωλήθη στην Τούρκικη εταιρεία Sariarioglu Shipping & Trading, η οποία το 2003 το ονόμασε *SOCHI EXPRESS* και ύψωσε σημαια Saint Vincent. Δρομολογήθηκε Ρωσία-Τουρκία (Τραπεζούντα), μέχρι τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2004, οπου κατέληξε στην Αλιάνγκα, για τα περαιτέρω...
> Τεχνικά στοιχεία:
> *Loa. 99,17m., L.b.p.p. m., br. 17,33m., draft 4.80m.*
> 
> *Gross 5994t., Net. 1925t., Dwt. 1210t.*
> 
> *Two 10 cylinder Sulzer diesel engines 2 screws, 8800 hp, speed 18,5 kn.
> ...


*ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΧΑΡΑ!!!ΝΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ 18.5 ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΗ!!ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΕΙΧΕ 21 ΓΕΜΑΤΑ!!ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΚΙ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ!!*

----------


## express adonis

παιδια μηπως θυμαται κανεις δρομολογια κ ωρες ταξιδιου το πλοιου απο ραφηνα για καβαλα??σαν του λαυριου ηταν??

----------


## Ellinis

To 1997 έφευγε από τη Ραφήνα την Κυριακή στις 10.00 για Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο, τη Δευτέρα στις 17.00 για Σίγρι-Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα, την Πέμπτη στις 18.00 για Σίγρι-Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο και την Παρασκευή στις 20.00 για Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα.

----------


## express adonis

> To 1997 έφευγε από τη Ραφήνα την Κυριακή στις 10.00 για Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο, τη Δευτέρα στις 17.00 για Σίγρι-Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα, την Πέμπτη στις 18.00 για Σίγρι-Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο και την Παρασκευή στις 20.00 για Αι Στράτη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα.


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση....το δρομολογιο εβγαινε κοντα στις 15 ωρες παλι η παραπανω??το αγιος ραφαηλ το διπλωνε το αλκαιος η εκανε το ιδιο δρομολογιο σε αλλη περιοδο??

----------


## ayfa74

είναι το μοναδικό ποστάλι που έχει μπει στο μέσα λιμάνι τον οινουσσών και έφυγε με "στοφι" 360 μοιρών με την πλώρη εν έτι 1989

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> είναι το μοναδικό ποστάλι που έχει μπει στο μέσα λιμάνι τον οινουσσών και έφυγε με "στοφι" 360 μοιρών με την πλώρη εν έτι 1989


Νομίζω ήταν σε σχέση με κοινωνική εκδήλωση κάποιου Αιγνουσιώτη εφοπλιστή.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ γύρω στο 80 με τον Κπτ Κώστα Τζώρτζη στην κηδεία του Πατέρα.


Ε.Μ.Ψ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε κάνει κάτι παρόμοιο και το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ γύρω στο 80 με τον Κπτ Κώστα Τζώρτζη στην κηδεία του Πατέρα.
> 
> 
> Ε.Μ.Ψ.


Πατρίδα κάτι τέτοιο ήταν αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς :Fat: .

----------


## ayfa74

> Νομίζω ήταν σε σχέση με κοινωνική εκδήλωση κάποιου Αιγνουσιώτη εφοπλιστή.


Για την κηδια του γιαννη λεμου

----------


## tolaras

Αυτό το βίντεο, το βρήκα πριν αρκετό καιρό στο youtube και το παραθέτω τώρα... Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει ξανανέβει...

Πρέπει πάντως να είναι διαφημιστικό της ΝΕΛ για το πλοίο... :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

alcaeos 1981.jpgShips Monthly

Στο ταξίδι της παραλαβής (1981) με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της Viking Line κ ΑLCEAUS αντί ΑLCAEOS στην πλώρη.

----------


## BOBKING

> alcaeos 1981.jpgShips Monthly
> 
> Στο ταξίδι της παραλαβής (1981) με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα της Viking Line κ ΑLCEAUS αντί ΑLCAEOS στην πλώρη.


Βλέπω ότι ξεσκονίζεις τελευταία το αρχείο σου...Ένα ακόμη μεγάλο εύρημα που αξίζει ένα μεγάλο συγχαρητήρια.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο site του Fotoflite εξαιρετικές έγχρωμες φώτο του απο το ταξίδι αυτό. Να επισημάνω ότι η γραμματοσειρά στην πλώρη "έμεινε" ώς το τέλος της ζωή του

503.jpg 505.jpg 507.jpg 504.jpg506.jpg

Με αρκετό δρόμο ο αγαπημένος μου. Ήταν τότε το ποιο γρήγορο στη Μυτιλήνη στην πράξη γιατί το Σαπφώ με τα 12-13 και το Όμηρος με τα 14...

----------


## BOBKING

> Στο site του Fotoflite εξαιρετικές έγχρωμες φώτο του απο το ταξίδι αυτό. Να επισημάνω ότι η γραμματοσειρά στην πλώρη "έμεινε" ώς το τέλος της ζωή του
> 
> 503.jpg 505.jpg 507.jpg 504.jpg506.jpg
> 
> Με αρκετό δρόμο ο αγαπημένος μου. Ήταν τότε το ποιο γρήγορο στη Μυτιλήνη στην πράξη γιατί το Σαπφώ με τα 12-13 και το Όμηρος με τα 14...


Απίστευτες και εξαιρετικά σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του Αλκαίου

----------


## vag_

https://archive.ert.gr/8359/ από το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ, στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο για τη Λήμνο μπορεί κανείς να πάρει μια γεύση από το πλοίο 00:30 - 01:28.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ                  πφχ.jpgΠαλαιές φωτογραφίες Χίου fb

Eδώ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## Apostolos

Γλυκές αναμνήσεις...

----------


## Aktofylakas

DSC00091d.jpg
Το Αλκαιος στην Μυτιληνη. Νομιζα πως ειχα χασει αυτη την φωτογραφια.

----------

